# Warning to fursuiters



## Ainoko (Jan 27, 2011)

This is a warning for fursuiters who use their suits for activities meant for behind closed doors.

Won't mention names here, but it seems that someone is trying to publicly humiliate fursuiters who have sex, or are accused of having sex in their suits. They have started a website (NSFW): http://dnh.furryzone.com/ just for that purpose.


----------



## FallenGlory (Jan 27, 2011)

So, what do you want us to do about it?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 27, 2011)

Oy...furries.


----------



## Xegras (Jan 27, 2011)

Quickly!

We must set up a trap, once he is caught we will tie him to a bed and let a overweight, greasy man have his way with him and then wait for someone to find him.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 27, 2011)

You know, this could all be avoided if people didn't yell what they do in the bedroom at anyone who will listen.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 27, 2011)

Look at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 27, 2011)

Smelge said:


> You know, this could all be avoided if people didn't yell what they do in the bedroom at anyone who will listen.


 
My thoughts exactly.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Look at the bottom of the page.


 
....
Oy!


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 27, 2011)

If you screw around in fursuits, just don't put it online. Simple as that.

Edit:

Just took a look at the page. I'm surprised there are only 2 suits/suiters on there. Heck, (one of) the best known suit makers that makes such suits, isn't even in there with his productions.
I'm not surprised at who made the site, but I had expected a little more drama / spectacle.

I'm underwelmed


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 27, 2011)

Why list the website- that just encourages people to go look.


----------



## Kilter (Jan 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Why list the website- that just encourages people to go look.


 
Damn my curiosity D:

*scrubs eyeballs*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 27, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Damn my curiosity D:
> 
> *scrubs eyeballs*


 
Same here- care for some eye bleach?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 27, 2011)

Kilter said:


> Damn my curiosity D:
> 
> *scrubs eyeballs*


 
What have you learned? :3



CerbrusNL said:


> If you screw around in fursuits, just don't put it online. Simple as that.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


 
I am guessing that there are "Select" people out of spite going on that site instead of makers that make the suits and the customers. I can't click on the link, so my virgin eyes are clean for the moment.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 27, 2011)

To those asking (And those that will) for eyebleach: what the hell did you expect?


----------



## Smelge (Jan 27, 2011)

That if you brag about fucking in a fursuit, then expect people to want to hug you, you deserve to be named and shamed.


----------



## Kilter (Jan 27, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What have you learned? :3


 
That pen0rz look extremely small in fursuits.

...or they're compensating for something


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 27, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What have you learned? :3


 
I learned that the internet is evil and that people who draw porn on FA obviously have hyper cock fetishes.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 27, 2011)

Kilter said:


> That pen0rz look extremely small in fursuits.
> 
> ...or they're compensating for something


 
Some yiff suiters buy dildos to "overcompensate" for their lack of compensation in that area. :V



dinosaurdammit said:


> I learned that the internet is evil and that people who draw porn on FA obviously have hyper cock fetishes.


 
That was discussed in Chapter Two. Glad you have been taking notes. :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 27, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Some yiff suiters buy dildos to "overcompensate" for their lack of compensation in that area. :V


 
I hate to say it but I feel sorry for people that fuck in suits- Getting though all that fabric cannot be very efficient for pleasure anyway. Plus I bet it is hella hot in there.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I hate to say it but I feel sorry for people that fuck in suits- Getting though all that fabric cannot be very efficient for pleasure anyway. Plus I bet it is hella hot in there.


 
I wonder at times if putting a paper bag on your head would be much better than screwing in a suit. :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 27, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I wonder at times if putting a paper bag on your head would be much better than screwing in a suit. :V


 
Best disguise is a light switch turned off. It is one size fits all and none of that bulky material that hinders feeling. Plus a bag would be noisy and no one wants to hear "MOAAAAN *crinkle crinkle* MOOOOOAAAAAN"


----------



## Xegras (Jan 27, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I wonder at times if putting a paper bag on your head would be much better than screwing in a suit. :V


 
Some how i feel there is already a fetish out there for this type of thing.


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 27, 2011)

FallenGlory said:


> So, what do you want us to do about it?


 
This was meant to warn those who wear fursuits about this website, nothing else


----------



## Kilter (Jan 27, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> This was meant to warn those who wear fursuits about this website, nothing else



Well, there's nothing to really worry about unless you have a murrsuit.

Or is this a tip to us non-spooge covered types to bookmark the site for future reference?


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 27, 2011)

Well after not so appropriate websites that specialize in such types of pornography, I thought they'd have one of these site up sooner.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 27, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> This was meant to warn those who wear fursuits about this website, nothing else


 
Somehow I can't imagine any of the people on FAF, who do make or own suits...being the kind of people who waste a costume for suit sex. So while the warning yes I understand it, not exactly needed here. If there are such people here on FAF, they might keep their yaps  shut or the users will tar and feather them verbally. :V

*EDIT and I'd be tempted to just look the other way as it happens.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 27, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Somehow I can't imagine any of the people on FAF, who do make or own suits...being the kind of people who waste a costume for suit sex. So while the warning yes I understand it, not exactly needed here. If there are such people here on FAF, they might keep their yaps  shut or the users will tar and feather them verbally. :V
> 
> *EDIT and I'd be tempted to just look the other way as it happens.



The members here will gladly support your "break" if such a thing comes to pass. 
The Mods are now taking bribes to support our "break".


----------



## Fay V (Jan 27, 2011)

So...it's more a keep and eye out thing...which I think is actually not that bad. I don't care if you keep it in the  bedroom, but if you post pictures or whatever else of your spoogesuit, then you may not have the where with all to know not to go into public in it.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So...it's more a keep and eye out thing...which I think is actually not that bad. I don't care if you keep it in the  bedroom, but if you post pictures or whatever else of your spoogesuit, then you may not have the where with all to know not to go into public in it.



If you look closely a lot of the murrsuits (well for the guys anyway have sheaths. The majority of ones you see at cons or out/about don't. Which makes me think that these murrsuits were custom made solely for that purpose.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> If you look closely a lot of the murrsuits (well for the guys anyway have sheaths. The majority of ones you see at cons or out/about don't. Which makes me think that these murrsuits were custom made solely for that purpose.


 That's true, some people tend to don clothes on their murrsuit to hide it, and there are some that have flaps to hide the stuff...


----------



## Aden (Jan 27, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> This was meant to warn those who wear fursuits about this website, nothing else


 
uhhh
why?

If you wear a fursuit and you don't screw in it, then there's no need to worry. And most people that DO have photos of such things online _put them there themselves_, so it's not like they're all that paranoid about others seeing.

This thread sucks. Stop rushing to half-baked conclusions from an fd_2 post and then rushing here. You're not the furry Paul Revere.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The Mods are now taking bribes to support our "break".


 
I take bribes donations via PayPal, cash, and girl scout cookies. Tagalongs preferred.


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 27, 2011)

If I wanted to fuck/get fucked in fur, i'd wear a god damn fur coat while engaging in coitus. Much more classy.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 27, 2011)

Aden said:


> This thread sucks. Stop rushing to half-baked conclusions from an fd_2 post and then rushing here. You're not the furry Paul Revere.


 
Three guess who came up with this stupidity.

And if the first two aren't "Insane Kangaroo", then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Icky (Jan 27, 2011)

I love how their penises always look so tiny compared with the suit. Maybe it's just because every anthro drawing has a leg sized-penis and anything average-to-small looks like a raw shrimp.


----------



## Aden (Jan 27, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Three guess who came up with this stupidity.


 
It says right at the bottom of the page :V
not that I hadn't heard of this before this thread; it's being spread around on the drama communities because _oh boy let's give IK more attention_


----------



## Smelge (Jan 27, 2011)

Aden said:


> It says right at the bottom of the page :V


 
Most sane people don't get to the bottom of the page.


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Jan 27, 2011)

OH GOD, I used to love those two suits D: Especially the bunny, why would they ruin such awsome suits, I dun care what they do in their private time but ignorance is bliss.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2011)

I think the idea behind it is good, but I don't want a face full of dick, they need to switch to thumbnails soon.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jan 28, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Just took a look at the page. I'm surprised there are only 2 suits/suiters on there. Heck, (one of) the best known suit makers that makes such suits, isn't even in there with his productions.
> I'm not surprised at who made the site, but I had expected a little more drama / spectacle.


 
There are many more submissions, but they must be approved.



Kilter said:


> Damn my curiosity D:
> 
> *scrubs eyeballs*


 


dinosaurdammit said:


> Same here- care for some eye bleach?


 
I'm sorry! Someone felt the need to post an entry to Flayrah. I never said I was done with the design.

What I need to do:
1) Crop images to thumbnails. Upon clicking images will popup with the full photo with information where the images were found

There will be no identifying information outside of where the images were originally found.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 28, 2011)

IK, the eyebleach was not about the site's design. (Or at least, not completely)
Furry dreams about innocent fursuits were shattered. But seriously, what did they expect on a site about murrsuits?


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jan 28, 2011)

CerbrusNL,

Ah okay. Yeah well my furry dreams are still intact. I'm not against murrsuiters in general, but what I've find absolutely troubling are people going out in public. If someone wants to waste a thousand dollars on a fursuit for sexual purposes, good for them but don't hug people with a sex toy.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 28, 2011)

People go out in public in murrsuits? That is genuinely disturbing...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 28, 2011)

Riavis said:


> People go out in public in murrsuits? That is genuinely disturbing...


 
Generally speaking people tend to keep those things behind closed doors and never bring them out into public. Unfortunately not every person who owns one is capable of that bit of common sense. Which is sad.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 28, 2011)

If you go out in public wearing a murrsuit...are you 'flashing' people as a furry?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 28, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> If you go out in public wearing a murrsuit...are you 'flashing' people as a furry?


 
Not if you throw on a pair of shorts over it.  Which is why if you ever see someone at a con in full suit that's wearing a seemingly unnecessary pair of shorts, you stay the hell away from them.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jan 28, 2011)

Lobar, there are fursuiters who are safe to be around who may wear shorts or boxers. You shouldn't jump to a conclusion just because they're not "naked" in fursuit.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 28, 2011)

If it's JUST shorts and there's no obvious reason for them (e.g. it's a character known to always wear shorts and nothing else) I'm not taking the risk.  Why would they cover up if there's nothing down there to cover?


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jan 28, 2011)

Lobar,

Sometimes people think a fursuit wearing boxer shorts is funny?


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 28, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Not if you throw on a pair of shorts over it.  Which is why if you ever see someone at a con in full suit that's wearing a seemingly unnecessary pair of shorts, you stay the hell away from them.


 
O_O

Good to know.  >_<


----------



## Smelge (Jan 28, 2011)

You've got to wonder how much of this is about helping the community out, and how much is about drawing attention to IK because he desperately wants us to think there really are worse people out there than him.


----------



## Vriska (Jan 28, 2011)

First off, why would anyone on FAF yiff in fursuits? You're better off posting that somewhere else.


----------



## Kilter (Jan 28, 2011)

Lobar said:


> If it's JUST shorts and there's no obvious reason for them (e.g. it's a character known to always wear shorts and nothing else) I'm not taking the risk.  Why would they cover up if there's nothing down there to cover?


 
I know some characters that wear shorts because they have a surfing character (like an otter or a wolf I saw with a bodyboard), not every fursuit needs to be naked. There's plenty of anthros with clothes as part of the design


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 28, 2011)

I hate to say it but clothes on an anthro are cute sometimes. That being said- a speedo on a costume- NOT cute... WE HAVE STANDARDS PEOPLE!


----------



## Tuss (Jan 28, 2011)

I like this website. I'm always iffy about murrsuits.

Wish there wasn't a load of cocks on it, but meh.

Needs different country lists so people can see who to avoid at local meets.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 28, 2011)

Tuss said:


> Wish there wasn't a load of cocks on it, but meh.


 
It's ok, just ignore IK and you'll be fine.



Ohhhhh.

Oh, I see what you mean...


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 28, 2011)

Right, enough with the kangaroo bashing, mkay?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 28, 2011)

So I'm one of the only ones that thinks this is a good idea? If you're going to post smut pictures/videos of yourself on the internet, then you deserved to face the consequences of that.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 28, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> This is a warning for fursuiters who use their suits for activities meant for behind closed doors.
> 
> Won't mention names here, but it seems that someone is trying to publicly humiliate fursuiters who have sex, or are accused of having sex in their suits. They have started a website (NSFW): http://dnh.furryzone.com/ just for that purpose.


 
What if they are into humiliation?

That would kinda destroy the whole purpose of this thing in a somewhat ironic way...

Also, notice who is running the site.  That boy needs a hobby.

2 suiters out of like 2,000. He has a LOT of work to do.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 28, 2011)

I feel like them posting pictures of other people is going to get someone sued. If you don't have permission to use it from that person I feel somehow it is going against the law and someone somewhere is going to get butthurt and take whoever down.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I feel like them posting pictures of other people is going to get someone sued. If you don't have permission to use it from that person I feel somehow it is going against the law and someone somewhere is going to get butthurt and take whoever down.


 
That would be a _hilarious_ lawsuit


----------



## Xegras (Jan 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I feel like them posting pictures of other people is going to get someone sued. If you don't have permission to use it from that person I feel somehow it is going against the law and someone somewhere is going to get butthurt and take whoever down.



I hope this is on judge judy and i hope they have to wear the suits in as evidence.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I feel like them posting pictures of other people is going to get someone sued. If you don't have permission to use it from that person I feel somehow it is going against the law and someone somewhere is going to get butthurt and take whoever down.


 
Legally, I believe is you need to have a release ONLY if the person is *identifiable* in the picture.  I also believe that's only if it's used for commercial purposes.

That's the way it was a few years ago at least.  I don't think things have changed.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 28, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Legally, I believe is you need to have a release ONLY if the person is *identifiable* in the picture.  I also believe that's only if it's used for commercial purposes.
> 
> That's the way it was a few years ago at least.  I don't think things have changed.


 
Most suits are one of a kind and if you can prove that, that is your suit I believe you have ground to stand on.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2011)

I knew I recognized you from somewhere before IK.
Now I remember you have a FaF account.


dinosaurdammit said:


> I feel like them posting pictures of other  people is going to get someone sued. If you don't have permission to  use it from that person I feel somehow it is going against the law and  someone somewhere is going to get butthurt and take whoever  down.





LizardKing said:


> That would be a _hilarious_ lawsuit


If it there's a lawsuit, I'm so going to release this to the general public. Being on don'thugmebro may be humiliating, but imagine being on the news?


Jashwa said:


> So I'm one of the only ones that thinks this is a  good idea? If you're going to post smut pictures/videos of yourself on  the internet, then you deserved to face the consequences of  that.


I agree, if you are going to release porn of yourself on public domain then you are the biggest fucking idiot ever... or a exhibitionist.  Not to mention they aren't even getting paid for this.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Most suits are one of a kind and if you can prove that, that is your suit I believe you have ground to stand on.


 
I'm not sure what the legal definition of "identifiable" is there.

Still, unless he's profiting off the site...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I'm not sure what the legal definition of "identifiable" is there.
> 
> Still, unless he's profiting off the site...


 If a fursuit is a one piece, then if they have a cock hole I'm pretty sure it's them.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Most suits are one of a kind and if you can prove that, that is your suit I believe you have ground to stand on.


 suits are borrowed, sold, ect. all the time. If you want you could plausibly deny it. If you want the identity of your murrsuit protected...why go out in it or post pics?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> suits are borrowed, sold, ect. all the time. If you want you could plausibly deny it. If you want the identity of your murrsuit protected...why go out in it or post pics?


 
Could be like some teen girls have their bf promise not to share a picture and the whole school ends up seeing it. Just saying the people who get taken advantage of I feel sorry for.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Could be like some teen girls have their bf promise not to share a picture and the whole school ends up seeing it. Just saying the people who get taken advantage of I feel sorry for.


 Which is why you shouldn't buy one used, you have no idea what the previous person did with it.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 28, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Which is why you shouldn't buy one used, you have no idea what the previous person did with it.


 eh some people are more trustworthy than others. i'd buy a used suit from one of the suiting regulars here


----------



## Ricky (Jan 28, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Which is why you shouldn't buy one used, you have no idea what the previous person did with it.


 
HAHA, oh wow.  Funny story there.

One FWA, I roomed with this kid and when I came back to the room Sunday night someone was trying to hold the door shut.  It was my room so I busted it open and there was an orgy taking place along with a fursuiter on the bed (who I won't name).

I saw him post an ad trying to sell the suit on our local mailing list a few weeks later.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2011)

Ricky said:


> HAHA, oh wow.  Funny story there.
> 
> One FWA, I roomed with this kid and when I came back to the room Sunday night someone was trying to hold the door shut.  It was my room so I busted it open and there was an orgy taking place along with a fursuiter on the bed (who I won't name).
> 
> I saw him post an ad trying to sell the suit on our local mailing list a few weeks later.


 Which is why come hell or high water I won't buy a used fursuit.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 28, 2011)

It's not as bad as the plushies that have been used by 40+ different furries without getting washed.

And yes -- they really do that.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 28, 2011)

Ricky said:


> It's not as bad as the plushies that have been used by 40+ different furries without getting washed.
> 
> And yes -- they really do that.


 
I thought this was a myth until I wanted someone to make a stuffed animal for my daughter. They asked which SPH I wanted. I was like WTF is a SPH? They went on to explain- thus my daughter will have to deal with a bought one from Toys R Us when she is born. I just wanted a damn alligator. No holes and no robbing my child of her innocence.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 28, 2011)

Smelge said:


> You've got to wonder how much of this is about helping the community out, and how much is about drawing attention to IK because he desperately wants us to think there really are worse people out there than him.


 
Thanks to Noblewolf, I found out about murrsuits in the fandom BEFORE I was in the fandom.
Which makes me wary with most (if not all) of the suits commissioned.


----------



## Alfeo (Jan 28, 2011)

I found out about "murrsuits" before becoming a part of the fandom, too. While looking for gay porn, a video with some guy in a kangaroo suit had to pop up and kill my boner.
Damn kangaroo. I'll be surprised if he isn't up on that list within the next month.

... :V


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> eh some people are more trustworthy than others.  i'd buy a used suit from one of the suiting regulars here


 Ehhhh...I would think it depends. Even the most trustworthy of people can't be fully trusted, especially when it came to a used suit.

Also, I love your avatar.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Ehhhh...I would think it depends. Even the most trustworthy of people can't be fully trusted, especially when it came to a used suit.
> 
> Also, I love your avatar.


 That's true, just because I'm not giving an automatic no does not mean I won't do some background research, why it's being sold, how long it was owned, background info on the suit and character. I normally wouldn't buy used, but I believe in some cases people are honest and just don't want to see something they love sit and die.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> That's true, just because I'm not giving an automatic no does not mean I won't do some background research, why it's being sold, how long it was owned, background info on the suit and character. I normally wouldn't buy used, but I believe in some cases people are honest and just don't want to see something they love sit and die.


 
Exactly; I'd need a full inspection before I even considered putting on the head, though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Exactly; I'd need a full inspection before I even considered putting on the head, though.


 Easy UV light, if it reveals a white spot well...


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Easy UV light.


 Hey, if it was an option, I'd use forensic instruments to examine a used suit.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Hey, if it was an option, I'd use forensic instruments to examine a used suit.



Don't those lights show off all kinds of substances, though? :0 Or is my information wrong?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

Calico-Feathers said:


> Don't those lights show off all kinds of substances, though? :0 Or is my information wrong?


 
Yes, they do. Blood, semen, etc. etc.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Hey, if it was an option, I'd use forensic instruments to examine a used suit.


 I think all cons should during opening ceremonies just blare a UV light throughout the entire room on everyone for a couple of seconds.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 28, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I think all cons should during opening ceremonies just blare a UV light throughout the entire room on everyone for a couple of seconds.


 
Half would leave, half would get down to business.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I think all cons should during opening ceremonies just blare a UV light throughout the entire room on everyone for a couple of seconds.


 You and me both. :V Then again, I don't see myself going to a con anytime soon, so...it wouldn't matter to me either way.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Yes, they do. Blood, semen, etc. etc.


 
No, I meant things that don't necessarily  have to do with bodily fluids. And according to this page, a lot of cleaners come up glowing. Along with... scorpions. Not that you really want most of those things on a suit...


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

Calico-Feathers said:


> No, I meant things that don't necessarily  have to do with bodily fluids. And according to this page, a lot of cleaners come up glowing. Along with... scorpions.


 
Oh, yes. Of course. Bleach and other cleaners glow, as does most (if not all) scorpion species. S'why when there's a murder investigation, bleach can be an indication of a clean-up of blood.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 28, 2011)

So shining a UV light on a suit and it glowing means it's either really clean or really  nasty.

Or... filled with scorpions.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

Calico-Feathers said:


> So shining a UV light on a suit and it glowing means it's either really clean or really  nasty.
> 
> Or... filled with scorpions.


 
Pretty much.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2011)

Calico-Feathers said:


> So shining a UV light on a suit and it glowing means *it's either really clean* or really  nasty.
> 
> Or... filled with scorpions.


 Considering I keep mine so clean that I'd punch someone in the throat if they spill soda on it, I'd be the first group.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 28, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Considering I keep mine so clean that I'd punch someone in the throat if they spill soda on it, I'd be the first group.


 I got blood on mine once >.> 

Not that there's much point, I'd never sell it. I think it might make someone suffocate the ventilation is so bad...


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I got blood on mine once >.>
> 
> Not that there's much point, I'd never sell it. I think it might make someone suffocate the ventilation is so bad...


 
How the hell did you get blood on your suit?


----------



## Fay V (Jan 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> How the hell did you get blood on your suit?


 I got a nose bleed. It happens when the weather changes suddenly and when I'm a bit more stressed than normal, both of which happen at finals time.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I got a nose bleed. It happens when the weather changes suddenly and when I'm a bit more stressed than normal, both of which happen at finals time.


 
Oh. I imagine that being in a hot costume would make a nosebleed inevitable, too.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 28, 2011)

My suit is full of scorpions.

Carry on and ignore it please.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Oh. I imagine that being in a hot costume would make a nosebleed inevitable, too.


 yeah. It wasn't much, but it's funny to think it would probably show up on UV. 

By the by is anyone want's to complain about "body fluids. It was inside the mask, and I cleaned the entire suit"


----------



## Smelge (Jan 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> By the by is anyone want's to complain about "body fluids. It was inside the mask, and I cleaned the entire suit"


 
And rehomed the scorpions.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 28, 2011)

Smelge said:


> And rehomed the scorpions.


they are quite happy in Smelge's pants


----------



## Smelge (Jan 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> they are quite happy in Smelge's pants


 
It is like a party, and all venomous invertebrates are invited.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Oh, yes. Of course. Bleach and other cleaners glow, as does most (if not all) scorpion species. S'why when there's a murder investigation, bleach can be an indication of a clean-up of blood.


 
"No no no, that's just where I cleaned it. Yes, just that area. Yes, someone spilt orange juice on my crotch. Why are you leaving?"


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> "No no no, that's just where I cleaned it. Yes, just that area. Yes, someone spilt orange juice on my crotch. Why are you leaving?"


 
Exactly. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> "No no no, that's just where I cleaned it. Yes, just that area. Yes, someone spilt orange juice on my crotch. Why are you leaving?"


 It won't surprise me if someone tries this excuse.


----------



## Teravoc (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow what an ultimate in trolling technology, looking at the website, hes spent precious time in his own life, to "out" 4 suiters all from X-tube.

Personally I got better things to do then worry which furry is getting laid to be honest.

But each to there own, its friggen hilarious though.

Get a life and move on!


----------



## Fay V (Jan 28, 2011)

I think my butthurt senses are tingling...


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I think my butthurt senses are tingling...


 
You, too, huh? :V


----------



## Aden (Jan 28, 2011)

Teravoc said:


> Wow what an ultimate in trolling technology, looking at the website, hes spent precious time in his own life, to "out" 4 suiters all from X-tube.
> 
> Personally I got better things to do then worry which furry is getting laid to be honest.
> 
> ...


 
Better things to do
like registering on FAF to make this post

k

\Taking bets on which fursuit on the site is his


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2011)

Aden said:


> Better things to do
> like registering on FAF to make this post
> 
> k
> ...


 My gambling senses are betting it the first one.
I'd like to place $20 on that.


Fay V said:


> I think my butthurt senses are tingling...


 It already has, one of the fursuiters went fucking ballistic already.
I support this site :3


----------



## Nylak (Jan 28, 2011)

Aden said:


> \Taking bets on which fursuit on the site is his


Laughed so much at the probable truth of this statement.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2011)

^I'd like to change my answer to yukonwolf, cause that person has already found out and ragequit to join inkbunny; the rest don't know *yet*.


----------



## Willow (Jan 29, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> ^I'd like to change my answer to yukonwolf, cause that person has already found out and ragequit to join inkbunny*yet*.


 So now Inkbunny is going to be the refuge of pedophiles cub artists and yiffsuiters?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 29, 2011)

Teravoc said:


> Wow what an ultimate in trolling technology, looking at the website, hes spent precious time in his own life, to "out" 4 suiters all from X-tube.
> 
> Personally I got better things to do then worry which furry is getting laid to be honest.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, you really ought to re-define your def of trolling. 

It's not trolling exactly to put together a database of suits that are known for being used for sexual purposes. It's not a bad idea really so long as all it's doing is acting as an archive.

It would be nice if every person who owns a murr-suit would keep it at out of the public, and not attempt to resell them once they decide using suits for that purpose isn't something they want to do anymore.

Nice and reality though? Two separate things. Having a resource that pretty much takes what is already public via sites like X-Tube and giving people a list of suits that have been used for sexual purposes is useful for those times when people go out of bounds with those suits.

If you see a suit that obviously was used as a sex suit via that site, and it turns up for auction/resell well guess what? Now you know not to buy that suit! If you see one of them running around a convention you know now to go up and get touchy feeling or allow it to get touchy and feeling with you.

So yeah, might think a little bit more on it before going the "YOU TROLLIN" route.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2011)

Willow said:


> So now Inkbunny is going to be the refuge of pedophiles cub artists and yiffsuiters?


 Pretty much.
I hope the yiffsuiters find out, cause it's going to be funny to see them try and rationalize it and/or ragequit.

Also it is disgusting the yiffsuiters resell the yiffsuits


----------



## Nylak (Jan 29, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Pretty much.
> I hope the yiffsuiters find out, cause it's going to be funny to see them try and rationalize it and/or ragequit.


Quick, someone message them a link.  XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2011)

Nylak said:


> Quick, someone message them a link.  XD


 Done and done.
P.S. the person that just came on here and screamed troll was silvyshadow.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 29, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Done and done.
> P.S. the person that just came on here and screamed troll was silvyshadow.


 
Close, but no $20 prize for you, sir. D:


----------



## Nylak (Jan 29, 2011)

Priceless.  XD


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 29, 2011)

"I don't want to be nose beeping something that's been nose beeping a penis. :|" My roommate's got the right idea.

Honestly, how can you cry troll on this? It's not like this guy is going around finding private pictures. Everything there was put up on a _well known_ porn site. Wtf did they think was going to happen? They're posting yiff all over the internet and then cry foul play when someone goes "Look these guys wear their murr suits in public." And that, boys and girls, is bull.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 29, 2011)

Ainoko, will you please stop making fucking call-out threads?
Thanks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2011)

Nylak said:


> Priceless.  XD


 You're welcome


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 29, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Wow, you really ought to re-define your def of trolling.
> 
> It's not trolling exactly to put together a database of suits that are known for being used for sexual purposes. It's not a bad idea really so long as all it's doing is acting as an archive.
> 
> ...


 

Better to know now which fursuit is a fuck-suit than later finding out it was a fuck suit via Furbid horrors after you've bought it.



CannonFodder said:


> Also it is disgusting the yiffsuiters resell the yiffsuits


 
It's like buying a condom that has been used and passed around multiple people. :V


----------



## Morroke (Jan 29, 2011)

I was on topic, since everything in my post was regarding the site and it's maker, but regardless I think the OP should chill. Those people posted their murrsuits on the internet, they have no shame, why is advertising them a bad thing?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2011)

Morroke said:


> I was on topic, since everything in my post was regarding the site and it's maker, but regardless I think the OP should chill. Those people posted their murrsuits on the internet, they have no shame, why is *advertising* them a bad thing?


 Actually one of the yiffsuiters gave me that response, he didn't care.


----------



## Teravoc (Jan 29, 2011)

I am not for this activity, but really, why interfere with others business. If they posted up on X-tube, let them.

How does their activities affect YOU?

Yeah its a bit of a painful first post, but I am quite new to this scene, and right away, I think, wow people better behave otherwise your going to get flamed, and have people talk shit about you.

Like I say each to there own, if people want to have sex in a suit, why the hell do people care. I just don't understand.


----------



## Vriska (Jan 29, 2011)

Teravoc said:


> I am not for this activity, but really, why interfere with others business. If they posted up on X-tube, let them.
> 
> How does their activities affect YOU?



It makes the furry fandom look like we're composed of animal fucking sex addicts with weird fetishes. That is how it affects US.
Not just you, but US as a fandom.
I recommend you go on youtube and look up furries on the tyra banks show.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 29, 2011)

Teravoc said:


> Yeah its a bit of a painful first post, but I am quite new to this scene, and right away, I think, wow people better behave otherwise your going to get flamed, and have people talk shit about you.


 That's internet life, I'm afraid.



> Like I say each to there own, if people want to have sex in a suit, why the hell do people care. I just don't understand.


People like to judge. That's just the unfortunate, inevitable truth. If people can't judge something, they love on it instead; and if they can't love on it, they judge it negatively.

(And as Tishpug said above me, it gives the rest of us who _don't_ do that stuff a bad name.)


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Jan 29, 2011)

Teravoc said:


> Like I say each to there own, if people want to have sex in a suit, why the hell do people care. I just don't understand.


 
I'd have thought the website name made the project purpose clear enough for everyone to understand.

This is not a "Murrsuit database - OMGFUCKINGSICKOSWHOFUCKDOGS"

People do not want to hug a sex toy. Many people with murrsuits wear them in public, just as some may recognize the names listed on the site so far.


----------



## Aden (Jan 29, 2011)

Teravoc said:


> I am not for this activity, but really, why interfere with others business. If they posted up on X-tube, let them.


 
Yes.
Ponder that for a moment, please. _They_ put it online _themselves_ for _anyone to see_. It's not like someone with a camera is kicking down locked hotel room doors Die Hard-style after hearing suspicious noises.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 29, 2011)

Teravoc said:


> I am not for this activity, but really, why interfere with others business. If they posted up on X-tube, let them.
> 
> *How does their activities affect YOU?*
> 
> ...


 
I don't want to hug a murrsuit. I don't want to spend valuable time surfing xtube just to spot murrsuits so I don't have to hug them. No one it doing anything they did not already do themselves. It's just a list of what has been posted already, by the suiter. If they didn't want to be known as a murrsuit, why the hell did they post it? 
I don't care if people have sex in a suit, I care that they go out in public after, and what's worse is many cover it up so it's hard to tell.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I don't want to hug a murrsuit. I don't want to spend valuable time surfing xtube just to spot murrsuits so I don't have to hug them. No one it doing anything they did not already do themselves. It's just a list of what has been posted already, by the suiter. If they didn't want to be known as a murrsuit, why the hell did they post it?
> I don't care if people have sex in a suit, I care that they go out in public after, and what's worse is many cover it up so it's hard to tell.


 
This, frankly what people do behind closed doors is their own business, as long as they keep it behind _*closed*_ doors.

No one wants to touch someone's used sex toys/condoms, no one wants to touch someone's funk encrusted fursuit either.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> This, frankly what people do behind closed doors is their own business, as long as they keep it behind _*closed*_ doors.
> 
> No one wants to touch someone's used sex toys/condoms, no one wants to touch someone's funk encrusted fursuit either.


 Yeah, I don't want to touch someone's sex toy.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 29, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> This, frankly what people do behind closed doors is their own business, as long as they keep it behind _*closed*_ doors.
> 
> No one wants to touch someone's used sex toys/condoms, no one wants to touch someone's funk encrusted fursuit either.


 
You don't wear your cockring as a bracelet; don't wear your murrsuit out in public. If you're all into that fine, but you'd better have a separate suit if you want to take them out to cons.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 29, 2011)

since sex suits are fine to wear in public, im gonna cum inside a sock, flip it inside out, lightly rinse it with water then wear it as a glove and hug people
and let children hug me too

because thats essentially what this is
& the parts they put in the washing machine? well think about it this way.. you wouldn't grab a strangers underwear and rub the crotch on yourself would you?


90% of the time, the suits tht are wearing pants/shorts/boxers are fucksuits


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> since sex suits are fine to wear in public, im gonna cum inside a sock, flip it inside out, lightly rinse it with water then wear it as a glove and hug people
> and let children hug me too
> 
> because thats essentially what this is
> ...


 Why isn't my "this" button working?

Most of the murrsuiters barely wash it, using solely water doesn't constitute as "clean" either.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 29, 2011)

People should just bring blacklights to cons and randomly inspect suiters. :V


----------



## Fay V (Jan 29, 2011)

Lobar said:


> People should just bring blacklights to cons and randomly inspect suiters. :V


 but then everything would glow from the vomit


----------



## Jesie (Jan 29, 2011)

This is a small list compared to all the people I know have had sex in suits simply from the list in Furry Drama.

It's staggering. I_K's list is not so much.


Hell you don't even have Mr. Lagarto on there and he MADE The Fursuitsex.com website.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2011)

Jesie said:


> This is a small list compared to all the people I know have had sex in suits simply from the list in Furry Drama.
> 
> It's staggering. I_K's list is not so much.
> 
> ...


 He needs to put more suits on there.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's some advice. Don't hug the kiddies with your "murrsuit." In fact, if you use a suit for sex, that suit is almost a sexual object now and should be considered something private and intimate. You don't (normally) see people wearing bondage leather walking around, and if you do, it is obvious that it is sexual. You don't see them hugging people in their bondage leather. The fact is, stuff happened on the suit, and no washing can get rid of the fact that _stuff happened on the suit._ I don't want to be hugged by someone in a murrsuit. I'd punch him if he hugged me. Maybe throw a kick or two in there for good measure.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 30, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> In fact, if you use a suit for sex, that suit *is* a sexual object now and should be considered something private and intimate.



There I fixed that sentence for you. There's no "almost" in there. It's a sexual object, plain and simple. No ifs, ands, or buts about it.

However, there are some butts...


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 30, 2011)

Calico-Feathers said:


> There I fixed that sentence for you. There's no "almost" in there. It's a sexual object, plain and simple. No ifs, ands, or buts about it.
> 
> However, there are some butts...


 
Just testing the climate. To add further, if some guy likes hugging kiddies with his man-naise suit, he should be shot and his family should pay for the bullet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> Just testing the climate. To add further, if some guy likes hugging kiddies with his man-naise suit


 Eww I have a horrible mental image now.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 30, 2011)

i'm certainly not going to be getting all cozy with any of those murrsuits (i'm not much for them anyway... i just... don't know how to respond to most fursuits) but i'm sure some will use that site to know who they can approach for some murrsuit dickings.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2011)

Redregon said:


> i'm certainly not going to be getting all cozy with any of those murrsuits (i'm not much for them anyway... i just... don't know how to respond to most fursuits) but *i'm sure some will use that site to know who they can approach for some murrsuit dickings.*


 And then everyone died of aids.


----------



## Furr (Jan 30, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> And then everyone died of aids.


 We can only hope...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2011)

Furr said:


> We can only hope...


 Everyone at a sexparty at anthrocon had this happen.


----------



## Alfeo (Jan 30, 2011)

My desire to go to a furry convention is slowly dying as this thread continues.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 30, 2011)

Alfeo said:


> My desire to go to a furry convention is slowly dying as this thread continues.


 
You can thank us- at least you won't go- then come back with a venereal disease.


----------



## Clockwise (Jan 30, 2011)

Jesie said:


> This is a small list compared to all the people I know have had sex in suits simply from the list in Furry Drama.
> 
> It's staggering. I_K's list is not so much.
> 
> ...


...Help add some then? I dunno.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 30, 2011)

That sounds... humiliating.

Oh wait. They're furfags! They have no shame..


----------



## Redregon (Jan 30, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Everyone at a sexparty at anthrocon had this happen.


 
seriously?

i know that dumb shit happens at cons but getting it on with someone that's dirty like that is just complete, totally moronic, idiotic, dumb-shit stupid.

... it's days like this that i wish AIDS was WAAAY more aggressive. kill them within a week... make it harder for it to spread.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 30, 2011)

Redregon said:


> seriously?
> 
> i know that dumb shit happens at cons but getting it on with someone that's dirty like that is just complete, totally moronic, idiotic, dumb-shit stupid.
> 
> ... it's days like this that i wish AIDS was WAAAY more aggressive. kill them within a week... make it harder for it to spread.


 
People have unprotected, idiotic, dumb-shit stupid sex with other people every day. This isn't new or relegated just to furs.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 30, 2011)

Calico-Feathers said:


> People have unprotected, idiotic, dumb-shit stupid sex with other people every day. This isn't new or relegated just to furs.


 
true... i would like to see a little bit less "idiot" in the fandom though. 

besides... how much do condoms usually cost? if you get them from a planned parenthood clinic, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!! if from the drug store, about a buck each. now, let's contrast that with the costs of living with ANY std. 

if it's "curable" you have to pay for the drugs and the doctors visit and testing (can cost upwards of a thousand dollars if you're unlucky.) not to mention the gossip and stigma of "ooh, that person is dirty... they got X by being a dirty little ho-bag."

if it's incurable... well, you better hope to win the lotto since most of the drugs you could take to maintain your health can run into the tens of thousands of dollars.

it infuriates me when i hear of people doing stupid shit like letting dirty inside them. did work for an AIDS awareness center and it's fucking nasty what they have to go through. people think that it's manageable? well, kinda/barely/sorta. yeah, you'll be alive, but you'll be in frequent pain, almost constant nausea and as the diseases progress, you will likely become a withered husk that looks like death (not to mention other things like crapping blood, skin lesions and all sorts of other stuff.)

bugchasers really, REALLY piss me off. (they really ought to just jump onto the third rail.) (((edit:: just to be clear, this last bit was not me being my usual snarky self. i am dead serious about bugchasers offing themselves. i mean, if they're that desperate to catch something that's going to kill them slowly, painfully and nastily, they should just save themselves the trouble, pain and the drain on the healthcare system and just kill themselves quickly and cheaply.)))

/rant


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 30, 2011)

while i really wouldnt want to get too close to someone who fucks around in his or her mursuit i really dont like people who openly point out at others XP


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 30, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> while i really wouldnt want to get too close to someone who fucks around in his or her mursuit i really dont like people who openly point out at others XP


 
Well unless you want to go stalking through Xtube for all the people that post their murr videos, people openly pointing out who does what and who takes it out in public is pretty much the only way you'll know whether the suit you're hugging is a murrsuit or not.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 30, 2011)

Calico-Feathers said:


> Well unless you want to go stalking through Xtube for all the people that post their murr videos, people openly pointing out who does what and who takes it out in public is pretty much the only way you'll know whether the suit you're hugging is a murrsuit or not.


 
unfortunately that seems to be true... as long as you arent informed about who has sex in his suit its pretty much impossible to know for sure! and i wouldnt call xtube a reliable source, too! XD


----------



## Jesie (Jan 30, 2011)

Clockwise said:


> ...Help add some then? I dunno.


 
The fuck do I look like to you? A goddamned pervert encyclopedia?
I'm not going to do IK's dirty work. I have better shit to do then track down murrsuit videos on porn websites because he has a personal vendetta. And I sure as fuck don't watch fursuit sex videos for my personal enjoyment. So no. I will not add to his list of shame because personally, I could not be paid or tormented into caring more about crusty jizz covered costumes that I will unlikely ever meet, much less hug in my lifetime.


IK wants to make a sexsuit list, I could care less. Just do try to have more people on it then I have fingers on one hand. Hell you could search the word 'fursuit' on xtube and find more people on there then the small number that graces his list.


----------



## woofwoofwoof (Jan 30, 2011)

Smelge said:


> You know, this could all be avoided if people  didn't yell what they do in the bedroom at anyone who will  listen.


 

Fuck you; that's not true at all.  By the way, my boyfriend has an enormous dick and we like watersports.  So I think I would know.


Wait.



Honestly, this is a really douchy way of going about this, but in the case of people who make this material publicly available on xtube or elsewhere, I don't really think it's unfair.  They were willing to share that information with an anonymous audience, and all that's happening is that it's getting spread around.  However, I think it would be unethical for private, voyeur shots or hearsay to be included, as that is private information that was kept private for a reason, we have to assume.  As such, I do find the fact that the site is parading itself around as some sort of public service announcement, instead of a bored nerd's way of putting his uninteresting brand of anger on the internet, to be blatantly ridiculous.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't even want to think of murrsuits. It dirties the fandom more than it already is (hardly saw how that was possible).

Is this going to make anthrocon more awkward than it already is?

Furries stop making shit awkward!


----------



## Clockwise (Jan 30, 2011)

@Jesie
Okay.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I don't even want to think of murrsuits. It dirties the fandom more than it already is (hardly saw how that was possible).
> 
> Is this going to make anthrocon more awkward than it already is?
> 
> Furries stop making shit awkward!


 I'd imagine so, it'll go something like this,
"Oh wow these fursuits are amazing, look there's squeeky, there's V and-
*yukonwolf wants a hug from the person*


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 30, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'd imagine so, it'll go something like this,
> "Oh wow these fursuits are amazing, look there's squeeky, there's V and-
> *yukonwolf wants a hug from the person*


 
Y'know I'm pretty sure I saw Yukon at MFM... Happily did not interact with him, and I only realized he was there from pictures.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jan 30, 2011)

What a waste of energy. RL is awkward enough already for some people without clumsy costumes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2011)

Calico-Feathers said:


> Y'know I'm pretty sure I saw Yukon at MFM... Happily did not interact with him, and I only realized he was there from pictures.


 Imagine how you'd feel now if he had given you a hug?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 31, 2011)

red flag for murrsuits
wearing shorts/pants and it isn't a partial


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 31, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Imagine how you'd feel now if he had given you a hug?


 
Heebie jeebies... I think I'd rather just assume none of them are murrsuits, though, than to question if everyone I hug is covered in dry jizz. o__o I'll just go play nicely in oblivion, thanks.



Clayton said:


> red flag for murrsuits
> wearing shorts/pants and it isn't a partial


 
Thus the reason why I won't be wearing shorts with my suit very often. Sad, too, since I know of a few suits off the top of my head that shorts/pants/boxers are simply part of the character's design.


----------



## Kayze (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't see the problem. I wouldn't want to hug a cum suit, so it's actually a good thing to let this known, until I find out "oh hey, I hugged that dude!"


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 31, 2011)

Kayze said:


> I don't see the problem. I wouldn't want to hug a cum suit, so it's actually a good thing to let this known, until I find out "oh hey, I hugged that dude!"



You may find out sooner then looking at the site if you hugged that guy and you peel off him like sticky tape.   Or if the suit goes "squish".  *shrug*


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 31, 2011)

If for some strange reason, I found myself at a furry con I wouldn't hug anybody
I would only hug my best furry friends
furries need to learn fucking personal space or theyll get decked


----------



## Furr (Jan 31, 2011)

Clayton said:


> If for some strange reason, I found myself at a furry con I wouldn't hug anybody
> I would only hug my best furry friends
> furries need to learn fucking personal space or theyll get decked


This! I seriously as a woman get freaked out when a guy I don't know starts to hug, get too close, or 'cuddle' with me. Its fucking weird and creepy as hell.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 31, 2011)

How long will it take before this site stops exposing people who publicly announce themselves to be wearing fucksuits, and starts going after people the author suspects of it, dislikes and wants to publicly humiliate, or people who have their suits for fucking, do it behind closed doors, but a disgruntled ex has gone and told people?

Yeah, great idea, but how long until it just becomes a hitlist of people who wear fursuits that someone has a vendetta against.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 31, 2011)

Furr said:


> This! I seriously as a woman get freaked out when a guy I don't know starts to hug, get too close, or 'cuddle' with me. Its fucking weird and creepy as hell.


 
i believe its fully within my rights to hit someone who gets all snugglycuddly on me


----------



## Oovie (Jan 31, 2011)

Furr said:


> This! I seriously as a woman get freaked out when a guy I don't know starts to hug, get too close, or 'cuddle' with me. Its fucking weird and creepy as hell.


 I've been wondering lately if there are hug ethics considering I've never met another furry. I've always imagined hugs being reserved for family and friends, bro hugs for friends with the back-pat combo. I think whoever came up with the hug greetings in the fandom just wanted to feel others up, seriously.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 31, 2011)

Smelge said:


> How long will it take before this site stops exposing people who publicly announce themselves to be wearing fucksuits, and starts going after people the author suspects of it, dislikes and wants to publicly humiliate, or people who have their suits for fucking, do it behind closed doors, but a disgruntled ex has gone and told people?
> 
> Yeah, great idea, but how long until it just becomes a hitlist of people who wear fursuits that someone has a vendetta against.


 
From the beginning I got this vibe. If someone pisses the host off the host might just make shit up just to get back at them. Likeliness of it is the person being shamed for being innocent won't fight it because they have been embarrassed enough.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 31, 2011)

Oovie said:


> I've been wondering lately if there are hug ethics considering I've never met another furry. I've always imagined hugs being reserved for family and friends, bro hugs for friends with the back-pat combo. I think whoever came up with the hug greetings in the fandom just wanted to feel others up, seriously.


 I dunno about other suiters and how technical they get, but generally the "right" way for a suiter to hug someone is to let that person come to them and ask for a hug. 

After that it's whatever I guess. I generally do a one arm hug or an over shoulder/arm sort of hug, where it isn't intimate.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jan 31, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I dunno about other suiters and how technical they get, but generally the "right" way for a suiter to hug someone is to let that person come to them and ask for a hug.
> 
> After that it's whatever I guess. I generally do a one arm hug or an over shoulder/arm sort of hug, where it isn't intimate.


 
Christian Side Hug?


----------



## Fay V (Jan 31, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Christian Side Hug?


 camp counselor hug yeah. I mostly work with kids so..


----------



## Oovie (Jan 31, 2011)

"Blessing pats"? Hey I like the side hug, especially with the over the shoulder one. I'm all for that.


----------



## Furr (Jan 31, 2011)

Oovie said:


> I've been wondering lately if there are hug ethics considering I've never met another furry. I've always imagined hugs being reserved for family and friends, bro hugs for friends with the back-pat combo. I think whoever came up with the hug greetings in the fandom just wanted to feel others up, seriously.


I think it originated with online role playing, yet socially retarded furries decided that it was ok to go and do it in real life situations with people they don't know. It just seems like it is the most socially awkward creepers who try to get all hug and cuddle. That or they try to show you their porn on a public bus then ask if they can follow you home (true story).


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 31, 2011)

Oovie said:


> I've been wondering lately if there are hug ethics considering I've never met another furry. I've always imagined hugs being reserved for family and friends, bro hugs for friends with the back-pat combo. I think whoever came up with the hug greetings in the fandom just wanted to feel others up, seriously.



Well as a suiter I love hugs. But I'm the type of person that is pretty open to hugs even if I don't really know someone. Now prolonged... closeness is just awkward. But I've only had one creepy hug thus far. XD 



dinosaurdammit said:


> From the beginning I got this vibe. If someone pisses the host off the host might just make shit up just to get back at them. Likeliness of it is the person being shamed for being innocent won't fight it because they have been embarrassed enough.


 
As long as they're providing xtube/pornotube/etc proof, this wouldn't be a problem. Once someone just starts listing names, however, I get suspicious.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Feb 1, 2011)

Calico,

Just wait until someone gives you a good groping.
http://www.clickorlando.com/news/20352110/detail.html   ( 60-year old man convicted of groping Minnie Mouse at Magical Kingdom )


----------



## Olaunn (Feb 1, 2011)

I think the creator of that website was furry once, then he got "raped" by a fursuiter at some furcon and now he's on a never-ending mission to destroy all fursuiters. This assumption is derived from a youtube video of someone disguising their voice and claiming the former sentence happened.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Feb 1, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> I think the creator of that website was furry once, then he got "raped" by a fursuiter at some furcon and now he's on a never-ending mission to destroy all fursuiters. This assumption is derived from a youtube video of someone disguising their voice and claiming the former sentence happened.


 
Yeah... this must be the reason, you got me!

*continues sewing his blue kangaroo fursuit*


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey IK, I know the list has to be run through you and approved, but how often do you add in new entries?
Cause as someone who likes cons, I don't want to get a surprise from a sph fursuit


----------



## Olaunn (Feb 1, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Yeah... this must be the reason, you got me!
> 
> *continues sewing his blue kangaroo fursuit*



 Hey, the guy who got a pinch of Minnie Mouse's ass, got what he wanted right? The kid who supposedly got "raped" by furries has a more logical agenda don't you agree? Anyway, let's get this bastard, otherwise fursuits will become illegal...no matter how cute the blue kangaroo is.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Feb 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey IK, I know the list has to be run through you and approved, but how often do you add in new entries?
> Cause as someone who likes cons, I don't want to get a surprise from a sph fursuit


 
Going through the entries is time consuming. I'm also working on some furry sewing projects right now which take precedent.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> Anyway, let's get this bastard, otherwise fursuits will become illegal.


 You only have 98 posts, you have no authority to tell the regulars what to do.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 1, 2011)

Oovie said:


> "Blessing pats"? Hey I like the side hug, especially with the over the shoulder one. I'm all for that.



Hate this hug from strangers.  Hate!   Being in martial arts for so long made me skittish on people I don't know getting that close to my kidneys.


----------



## Olaunn (Feb 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> You only have 98 posts, you have no authority to tell the regulars what to do.



 Hence my argument that high-count posters are elitist fuck-bags has been justified. Did you expect me to post that? C'mon now you stalking coward, I know what you're up to. You spend all day posting on the forums so you must know of my "battle" between some of the "big cheese" posters right?


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> Hence my argument that high-count posters are elitist fuck-bags has been justified. Did you expect me to post that? C'mon now you stalking coward, I know what you're up to. You spend all day posting on the forums so you must know of my "battle" between some of the "big cheese" posters right?


 
Your next post will be a multiple of 100, so it gets a bonus credibility multiplier! Don't waste it!


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 2, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> Hence my argument that high-count posters are elitist fuck-bags has been justified. Did you expect me to post that? C'mon now you stalking coward, I know what you're up to. You spend all day posting on the forums so you must know of my "battle" between some of the "big cheese" posters right?


 Pfft. Noob. 

It's not like you matter anyway with that tiny penispost count.


----------



## Olaunn (Feb 2, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Pfft. Noob.
> 
> It's not like you matter anyway with that tiny penispost count.



 Hahaha, I know I don't matter...do you matter? Obviously, your game setup will not be complimented with my follow through.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 2, 2011)

Oovie said:


> "Blessing pats"? Hey I like the side hug, especially with the over the shoulder one. I'm all for that.



I'm scared  
waist hugs creep me out. I try for above the arms.



Olaunn said:


> Hahaha, I know I don't matter...do you matter?  Obviously, your game setup will not be complimented with my follow  through.


 you know they're messing with you right?
|
Okay maybe no CF, but no one cares what he thinks.


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 2, 2011)

That's it. Diplomacy with the murrsuiters seems impossible so there's only one option: a _literal _flame war. I've got half a dozen firebats waiting for orders... Heh, we'll sure see some crispy critters.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2011)

I have no fucking clue what is going on.

I think Olaunn is trying to derail this to get it locked.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 2, 2011)

its an ainoko thread 
they never make any sense


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Feb 2, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Calico,
> 
> Just wait until someone gives you a good groping.
> http://www.clickorlando.com/news/20352110/detail.html   ( 60-year old man convicted of groping Minnie Mouse at Magical Kingdom )



Late, but when this happens, someone gets a good punch in the face. Hugs I'm down with. Gropes make this asexual violent.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 2, 2011)

Back on topic, please.  Locking the thread isn't the only action at my disposal.  I could always delete and infract.

On topic, I could probably suit up in a partial first.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 2, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Back on topic, please.  Locking the thread isn't the only action at my disposal.  I could always delete and infract.
> 
> On topic, I could probably suit up in a partial first.


 
Ariel this is about SPF suits...unless you're staying you'd suit in a partial first instead of gettign a full murrsuit...


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Ariel this is about SPF suits...unless you're staying you'd suit in a partial first instead of gettign a full murrsuit...


 
My tax refund hasn't come in yet.  :V
Seriously, though, I wouldn't suit for any reason but clean fun.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> You are in no position, except doggie style, to ask questions. You called me out and a few buddies backed you up. There is no need to lock the thread as there is no need to lock. I simply was playing your little game and now you want to end it, good, now the thread continues.


 

You know what I don't know what your point is here. Half of your posts don't make sense as it is. Get on topic, or get out, or you'll deal with me. I'm not having this thread shit all over and derailed. I'd sooner give the culprit a "Vacation" from the forums and deport all the off topic posts. So the ball's in your court. :/


----------



## Taralack (Feb 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I dunno about other suiters and how technical they get, but generally the "right" way for a suiter to hug someone is to let that person come to them and ask for a hug.
> 
> After that it's whatever I guess. I generally do a one arm hug or an over shoulder/arm sort of hug, where it isn't intimate.


 
wow I've only ever hugged one suit (at an anime con) and I'm glad at least I had the sense to ask before hugging

and it was a full suit, thank fuck


----------



## Smelge (Feb 2, 2011)

Still going to point out that given the author of the site, what's to say it's not going to become a vendetta site basically smearing anyone IK dislikes or feels has wronged him in some way? What if it turns out one of his own friends owns a fucksuit and uses it in public? What if a pro-gun fursuiter uses his fucksuit at cons too? Will he expose them as well, or will the site maintain a serious bias?


----------



## Fay V (Feb 2, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Still going to point out that given the author of the site, what's to say it's not going to become a vendetta site basically smearing anyone IK dislikes or feels has wronged him in some way? What if it turns out one of his own friends owns a fucksuit and uses it in public? What if a pro-gun fursuiter uses his fucksuit at cons too? Will he expose them as well, or will the site maintain a serious bias?


 As long as all the suits shown have evidence it doesn't matter. He can't make shit up. If he doesn't include some suits, hoe would you know. right now let's assume you have zero knowledge of murrsuits. with the site you have some knowledge. it's a net gain whether some suits are in or not.



Toraneko said:


> wow I've only ever hugged one suit (at an anime  con) and I'm glad at least I had the sense to ask before hugging
> 
> and it was a full suit, thank fuck


why is it good you only hugged one suit?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> As long as all the suits shown have evidence it doesn't matter. He can't make shit up. If he doesn't include some suits, hoe would you know. right now let's assume you have zero knowledge of murrsuits. with the site you have some knowledge. it's a net gain whether some suits are in or not.


 
And there are furries who will take their murrsuits to cons ad wear them...sometimes still fresh from "Rolling in the hay" if you catch my drift.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And there are furries who will take their murrsuits to cons ad wear them...sometimes still fresh from "Rolling in the hay" if you catch my drift.


 Yeah, no database can be perfect. A bias to not include suits changes nothing besides perhaps the site will stop being used if another less biased one comes along. 
I don't understand what is expected out of the "what if" questioning. Shall we start up a new mob?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 2, 2011)

Are murrsuits against con policy? If not it should be- after all people are not allowed to wear bondage gear or other sexual clothing.


----------



## Tundru (Feb 2, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Are murrsuits against con policy? If not it should be- after all people are not allowed to wear bondage gear or other sexual clothing.


 
As long as nothing is showing (ie they wear shorts) it's allowed. I have a friend who has an adult suit and he wore it to cons he just wears shorts, no one bats an eyelash. Besides, people wear bondage gear at cons  As long as there's no nudity I believe it's allowed.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 2, 2011)

Tundru said:


> As long as nothing is showing (ie they wear shorts) it's allowed. I have a friend who has an adult suit and he wore it to cons he just wears shorts, no one bats an eyelash. Besides, people wear bondage gear at cons  As long as there's no nudity I believe it's allowed.


 Your friend makes me sad  

also yeah I've seen people in bondage leathers


----------



## Skystrider (Feb 2, 2011)

I find it disguisting that these people fuck in suits and go out fursuiting, I wouldnt trust a murrsuiter around kids if they decide to use suits for sex.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2011)

Skystrider said:


> I find it disguisting that these people fuck in suits and go out fursuiting, I wouldnt trust a murrsuiter around kids if they decide to use suits for sex.


 Murrsuiters around kids is what freaks me out :'(


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Feb 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Murrsuiters around kids is what freaks me out :'(


 
Seen it happen. Freaked me the fuck out. I got the heebie jeebies for sure. It was one of those very-obviously-a-murrsuit-because-of-that-not-so-hidden-zipper suits.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2011)

Calico-Feathers said:


> Seen it happen. Freaked me the fuck out. I got the heebie jeebies for sure. It was one of those very-obviously-a-murrsuit-because-of-that-not-so-hidden-zipper suits.


 
Part of me wonders if conventions that shoot for the family friendly atmosphere  would be willing to lower the ban hammer on people who wear murr-suits to convention. Or at least make it a prohibited item to be brought into the public sphere. I mean, if there is very obviously a zipper in that particular place, and ample evidence that it's a suit for sex....how is wearing that to con any different than dressing up in full BSDM fetish gear? If you ban wearing straight up fetish gear I don't see why murrsuits should not be included in that ban.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Part of me wonders if conventions that shoot for the family friendly atmosphere  would be willing to lower the ban hammer on people who wear murr-suits to convention. Or at least make it a prohibited item to be brought into the public sphere. I mean, if there is very obviously a zipper in that particular place, and ample evidence that it's a suit for sex....how is wearing that to con any different than dressing up in full BSDM fetish gear? If you ban wearing straight up fetish gear I don't see why murrsuits should not be included in that ban.


 I can see anthrocon implementing this, but I doubt cons like foxmas or mff will.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Feb 2, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Part of me wonders if conventions that shoot for the family friendly atmosphere  would be willing to lower the ban hammer on people who wear murr-suits to convention. Or at least make it a prohibited item to be brought into the public sphere. I mean, if there is very obviously a zipper in that particular place, and ample evidence that it's a suit for sex....how is wearing that to con any different than dressing up in full BSDM fetish gear? If you ban wearing straight up fetish gear I don't see why murrsuits should not be included in that ban.


 
I've not been to a con yet that banned fetish gear. Or at least not that I saw. In fact there were a couple suits /in/ bondage gear. XD However I think that,  honestly, I'm more okay with bondage gear than murrsuits simply on the basis that leathers are easier to clean.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 2, 2011)

nvm


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2011)

Calico-Feathers said:


> I've not been to a con yet that banned fetish gear. Or at least not that I saw. In fact there were a couple suits /in/ bondage gear. XD However I think that,  honestly, I'm more okay with bondage gear than murrsuits simply on the basis that leathers are easier to clean.


 *scratch this I'd have to look into it.

To be honest I don't see why a person would need to run around a convention unless it is a fetish convention, flaunting what they like to do when bumping uglies in bed.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 2, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> *scratch this I'd have to look into it.
> 
> To be honest I don't see why a person would need to run around a convention unless it is a fetish convention, flaunting what they like to do when bumping uglies in bed.


 
Furry conventions pretty much *are* fetish conventions :roll:


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Furry conventions pretty much *are* fetish conventions :roll:


 
If you go to a convention looking for fetishists you will find fetishists. If you go looking for artists you will find artists. If you go looking for walking beach balls you find walking beach balls. :/


----------



## Ricky (Feb 2, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you go to a convention looking for fetishists you will find fetishists. If you go looking for artists you will find artists drawing fetish porn for said fetishists. If you go looking for walking beach balls go to the fatfurs party. :/


 
Corrected for accuracy


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Corrected for accuracy


 
Arn't you adorable. :3

In all honesty though I have no problem going to a convention and finding just clean non fetish related art and fun.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Feb 3, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Arn't you adorable. :3
> 
> In all honesty though I have no problem going to a convention and finding just clean non fetish related art and fun.


 
Same. I think I've seen one, maybe two mature tables in the Dealer's Den.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 3, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Arn't you adorable. :3
> 
> In all honesty though I have no problem going to a convention and finding just clean non fetish related art and fun.


 
I've seen one dealer with mature work, and they had censored it. There's the curtain section of the art show, but yeah, it's a small area and you have to actually go look for it and show you're 18. I've seen one obvious fetish thing without looking for it, and that was bondage gear


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Feb 3, 2011)

Fucking hot


----------



## Ricky (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, so they censor all that porn from the 15 year olds, but what about the room parties? >.>


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Feb 3, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Yeah, so they censor all that porn from the 15 year olds, but what about the room parties? >.>


 
What _about_ the room parties? Granted I've not been (I don't like drinking or parties for that matter), but I've known friends to go. They're... parties. Alcohol, music, etc, etc. If you're implying that all the fursuiters run off to some room and bang, you're off the mark. Actually I knew of one fairly violent drunken makeout session, and the pair were escorted out of the room because of it.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 3, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Yeah, so they censor all that porn from the 15 year olds, but what about the room parties? >.>


 I've been to a room party before. It was just an open door party. there was music and beer. that's it, nothing fetishy or dirty. 

I actually don't know how one finds a sex romp room party. it's not like they are openly advertised. a person must have to ask around to find it. Sooo...it's not any different from any other convention ever, and that includes professional conferences.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> why is it good you only hugged one suit?


 
Meh I didn't say it was good, but I'm normally not a touchy-feely sort of person. When one of my friends who I'm not particularly familiar with comes in for a hug I kind of just hug them back awkwardly. Especially if it's a guy. 

I'm not too keen on going to a furry con by myself, especially not without knowing anyone who might go to it. I've never met any local furs. And looking at the photos they post on the facebook page I'm not even sure if I want to.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 3, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Meh I didn't say it was good, but I'm normally not a touchy-feely sort of person. When one of my friends who I'm not particularly familiar with comes in for a hug I kind of just hug them back awkwardly. Especially if it's a guy.
> 
> I'm not too keen on going to a furry con by myself, especially not without knowing anyone who might go to it. I've never met any local furs. And looking at the photos they post on the facebook page I'm not even sure if I want to.


 I guess I misread the "thank fuck" stuff. 
Yeah I dunno if I'd ever go to a con alone. it could be done but having friends is nice. 

I get awkward about hugs unless I'm in suit. It's just different while in suit, and it's nice to make people happy if they want a hug (an innocent one). I kinda like hugging my fursuiting friends sometimes. the fuzziness is nice. 

It would be too much of a mindfuck for me to get groped by a suit D:


----------



## Cavy (Feb 3, 2011)

Calico-Feathers said:


> If you're implying that all the fursuiters run off to some room and bang, you're off the mark.



That's why they say, keep things that are done in private, private!!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 3, 2011)

Calico-Feathers said:


> If you're implying that all the fursuiters run off to some room and bang, you're off the mark. Actually I knew of one fairly violent drunken makeout session, and the pair were escorted out of the room because of it.


 
I was mostly joking, but that _does_ really happen.

But yeah, it's usually a private party and not an "everyone is invited" type thing.

I'm not really one for orgies (I tend to be too picky) so I'll generally not look for that stuff.

If you were interested though, I could probably drop a few names


----------



## Jesie (Feb 3, 2011)

My fursuits face is longer then my arm. Good luck having sex in that.

Needless to say, not all suiters bang in suit.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 3, 2011)

Jesie said:


> My fursuits face is longer then my arm. Good luck having sex in that.
> 
> Needless to say, not all suiters bang in suit.


 
Your fursuit from what I have seen on your FA is too cute to have sex. That is comparable a cute 6 year old talking like a Las Vegas hooker going after a guy in a lambo. It just ain't right! 

I have heard of people in suits banging- like on CSI though never knew actual Murrsuits existed. Up until this thread came up I thought it was a myth. I bet the percentage of the fandom that actually bangs in suits is less than 3%.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2011)

XTube is a good place to find out who does what in their fursuit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2011)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> XTube is a good place to find out who does what in their fursuit.


 I don't the murrsuiters realize that when they put porn on the internet anybody can end up seeing it.


----------



## Slyck (Feb 4, 2011)

All those xtube links... 

Seems like an easy way to get fursuit porn, that site.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't the murrsuiters realize that when they put porn on the internet anybody can end up seeing it.


 
I truly do not know. They want people to see it but when their accounts end up being hacked they cry.



Slyck said:


> All those xtube links...
> 
> Seems like an easy way to get fursuit porn, that site.


 
If you like fat guys in suits, I guess. BTW, if you see a kangaroo fursuiter with strips across his back at a con, stay _away _from him.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 5, 2011)

Small world. Buddy of mine and I got a laugh out of name on that list.


----------



## Tango (Feb 9, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Some how i feel there is already a fetish out there for this type of thing.



It's like you know me! (jk)


----------



## Ricky (Feb 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't the murrsuiters realize that when they put porn on the internet anybody can end up seeing it.


 
I doubt they care 

Like, Ripner I know used to be on some fursuit sex site.  I know I saw him on that "list."


----------



## Mau (Feb 18, 2011)

I accedently looked.  I didn't actually know people did that in suits, I would think that it would be hot and sweaty and uncomfertable due to the friction.  I would also like to think that no one who makes the suits to wear themselves and the majority of people who buy them would ruin them.  I mean the fabric is costly and mostly likely not easily washable, like you can't just throw it in the wash like a pair of jeans.  

To each their own I suppose...


----------



## Taralack (Feb 18, 2011)

Holy fuck, the one fursuit I hug (years ago, mind) suddenly ends up on this list. FUCK MY LIFE and fuck furries, ugh


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 18, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Holy fuck, the one fursuit I hug (years ago, mind) suddenly ends up on this list. FUCK MY LIFE and fuck furries, ugh


 
Because of furries your life has now been marred with a past experience with a murrsuit... If life was an Xbox game you would get a gammer score of like 25g but since this is real life you now just feel the incredible urge to scrub your skin with scalding water and soap until you bleed.


----------



## PhantomChicken (Feb 19, 2011)

What's worse: The fact that this site exists, or the fact that someone took the time to find all the links and put it together? 

...and, on a side note, I just turned down yet another request for to make an "adult" suit... I think I will just start referring future inquiries to the aforementioned site with some line like, "When you do find an adult suit, be sure to share it with the rest of the community here."


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 19, 2011)

Who the hell necro'd this thread? *L*


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I've been to a room party before. It was just an open door party. there was music and beer. that's it, nothing fetishy or dirty.
> 
> I actually don't know how one finds a sex romp room party. it's not like they are openly advertised. a person must have to ask around to find it. Sooo...it's not any different from any other convention ever, and that includes professional conferences.


 
Lie
Some of them leave their doors open while they fuck in fursuits.


----------



## BRN (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh dear oh dear...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 19, 2011)

SIX said:


> Oh dear oh dear...


 
Is that even allowed on FA? I mean sure it is hidden but everyone KNOWS it is there. /shudders


----------



## BRN (Feb 19, 2011)

As far as I can tell, the only AUP violation is that he's got more than three pictures of himself up. There's nothing wrong with the content, technically... but damned if there should be.

ED: Correction; the AUP only allows for up to three photos of your*self*, but of yourself in a suit stretches the figure to ten, which he hasn't broken yet. The only problem, then, is that the similarity of each upload breaks the Spamming rule, which nobody takes seriously.

ED2: Welp, the crowd sure seem to love him for it.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 19, 2011)

SIX said:


> Oh dear oh dear...


 
I'm geussing this is a not so secret underground porn studio for murrsuiters? D:


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 19, 2011)

I just put that on dnh :3

Thanks, OP! I wouldn't have known that was there.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 19, 2011)

SIX said:


> As far as I can tell, the only AUP violation is that he's got more than three pictures of himself up. There's nothing wrong with the content, technically... but damned if there should be.


 technically I don't think fursuits count for that rule


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> technically I don't think fursuits count for that rule


 
That has a limit of 12 instead IIRC.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> technically I don't think fursuits count for that rule


 
I remember reading somewhere that too many pictures of the same suit uploaded kind of had the same APU guidelines- I can't remember it was regarding con pictures or just daily pictures.


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2011)

By far the weirdest thing I have EVER seen.

Sadly enough, I know there will be something even worse on the horizon.

*Bar of soap to eyes.*


----------



## BRN (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, he's gone above ten images to twelve, which technically put him against the AUP.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Feb 20, 2011)

SIX said:


> Oh dear oh dear...


 
That guy is a disgrace to fursuiting.

Let's get this straight, he can't get a job so he turns to porn?

I can get a job related to my profession with a drop of a hat, even from 4000 miles away. I didn't need to turn to porn to earn money. Hell, I had multiple options in PA and AZ.

It's pretty sad when a person can't even socialize properly in order to get a job at Sam's club.

Be it I was young years ago and desperate, but I did walk in to a Food Lion and obtained a job in 5 minutes of introducing myself to the manager. I didn't even show up for the first day of work because I obtained a tech related job a day later. The manager called me asking if I was okay and why I didn't show up, I informed her and apologized.

It's not hard to get a job.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 20, 2011)

Insane, what the hell are you talking about with "can't get a job"?
Unless he actually posted that somewhere, or hinted at it, that's just a lame assumption.

And seriously? Sex in suits happens. Big fucking deal.
It's not like he's advertising himself on the Tyra banks show. Nor is he some popufur that -everyone- knows about.

[/care]


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Feb 20, 2011)

CerbrusNL,

He wrote it in the journal, now deleted, his failure to obtain a job which should've been REALLY easy to obtain at Sam's Club.

Furthermore he stated in the journal his reasons for the sex suit.

He borrowed the suit from a friend with the intent on making fursuit porn. He complained in the journal about being jobless for the past 4 years, unable to find work, relying on his roommates to survive. Which is where I obtained the information, the disgrace of a fursuiter.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmm, fair enough then about the "jobless" part...


----------



## Max (Feb 20, 2011)

Edit: nm


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 20, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> CerbrusNL,
> 
> He wrote it in the journal, now deleted, his failure to obtain a job which should've been REALLY easy to obtain at Sam's Club.
> 
> ...


 

Since employers now look onto the internet to make sure you aren't doing illegal things, I can understand why the bloke can't get a job due to his deviancy.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 20, 2011)

yeah i talked to that guy via comments on one of his pics... told him that its against the AUP to have so many nearly identical photos in the gallery and all that.
he was unfriendly at first and didnt go into great detail why he did upload those pics... and on one submission he just said "because he wanted to". nice...  really made me feel sympathy for him! :V


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

I actually like having a list of sexsuits. I support this. 
I am a fursuiter and I find sexsuits personally disgusting and somewhat offensive to all the clean fursuiters out there who suit for charity events and to make people happy.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 20, 2011)

This makes me think that the world of fursuiting is so backwards.

Beware of the guys in shorts but the full on nude naked fursuits are fine. D:


----------



## Fay V (Feb 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I actually like having a list of sexsuits. I support this.
> I am a fursuiter and I find sexsuits personally disgusting and somewhat offensive to all the clean fursuiters out there who suit for charity events and to make people happy.


 So much this. I don't give a shit if people want to make fursuit porn in the bedroom, but if they start to advertise like it's totally what fursuiters all do, or god forbid go into public in them. 
There's a lot of these suits that are worn as fulls and have fur over the crotch area.


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 20, 2011)

Simple solution? When you go to a con, have a cock checker with you at all times to check the crotches on the suits. When they find a murrsuit, they announce it to the entire con that this person likes to have sex in fursuits and is wearing their jizz-stained sex suit right now. I'll gladly be a cock checker, I love inspecting crotches and announcing to the world what I found.


----------



## Tango (Feb 20, 2011)

FallenGlory said:


> Simple solution? When you go to a con, have a cock checker with you at all times to check the crotches on the suits. When they find a murrsuit, they announce it to the entire con that this person likes to have sex in fursuits and is wearing their jizz-stained sex suit right now. I'll gladly be a cock checker, I love inspecting crotches and announcing to the world what I found.


 

Just have a roving squad of UV lamp carrying furries that blast random or suspected murrsuits. Kind of like a Serbian roaming death squad...only furry and armed with a lame weapon.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 20, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Just have a roving squad of UV lamp carrying furries that blast random or suspected murrsuits. Kind of like a Serbian roaming death squad...only furry and armed with a lame weapon.


 

Murrsuit checkers and gimp checkers.

Both need to be banned from life and cons forever.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> This makes me think that the world of fursuiting is so backwards.
> 
> Beware of the guys in shorts but the full on nude naked fursuits are fine. D:



Ya know, I was gonna make my suit a partial (hiking shorts) so I could use the can w/o having to completely un-suit. I think I just changed my mind. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 21, 2011)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Ya know, I was gonna make my suit a partial (hiking shorts) so I could use the can w/o having to completely un-suit. I think I just changed my mind. Back to the drawing board.


 A partial isn't really that bad. I've seen a couple 3/4 suits. Sometimes people just do it for heat stuff. I'm not sure I've seen a suit that's 3/4 that made me think "sex suit" but maybe i'm naive.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I actually like having a list of sexsuits. I support this.
> I am a fursuiter and I find sexsuits personally disgusting and somewhat offensive to all the clean fursuiters out there who suit for charity events and to make people happy.


 
That doesn't even make any sense...  Unless you're referring to sex suits that people wear at those charity events.

Otherwise, the one thing doesn't have anything to do with the other.

Also, sex suits make some people happy, too


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2011)

FallenGlory said:


> Simple solution? When you go to a con, have a cock checker with you at all times to check the crotches on the suits. When they find a murrsuit, they announce it to the entire con that this person likes to have sex in fursuits and is wearing their jizz-stained sex suit right now. I'll gladly be a cock checker, I love inspecting crotches and announcing to the world what I found.


 
You really wouldn't be able to tell. Most murrsuits (if not all) wear pants and/or shorts. Depending on the material, it will be able to see jizz as bright as day.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 21, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You really wouldn't be able to tell. Most murrsuits (if not all) wear pants and/or shorts. Depending on the material, it will be able to see jizz as bright as day.


 
You'd think that would be lube and not jizz, given the mechanics of it all.


----------



## Shukie (Feb 21, 2011)

On the topic of that felinedevious guy. Because i remember seeing what he uploaded befor the mass upload of mspaint circle-over-crotch shit. 
BEFOR he uploaded all the "cencored" pics, he uploaded 3 NONCENCORED pics, along with a link to his xtube gallery. and when that went sour, he proceeded to cencor every picture in the gallery and re-upload it when he could'nt get his way. soooo now instead of 3 pictures of a fursuit with a tiny pink willy stickin out... we have.. 15-ish pics of someone whos making it more then obvious somethins up. BRILLIANT. 

on that topic. why do guys in the sex suits insist on posting pics of they're dicks stickin out? the fur makes you appear to lose a good inch or two in length. so they end up lookin smaller then they already are. lol


----------



## NinjaWulf (Feb 21, 2011)

but they put the videos on the internet themselves... so why would they need to be warned?


----------



## Shukie (Feb 21, 2011)

i think its something like "hey guys, we know what you do. Dont wear that shit in public or people will think your fucking nasty?"
I think that may be the warning. i think the problem is not that they have sex in it, or even put it online. its more like.. dont wear your sex toys in public, keep it in a box, well hidden in your closet at home. not around the con or especially in puclic, around children, ect. 
i mean, when a child huugs you, they're short. they're head.. is down at that level, sometimes they press they're head ageanst your leg or your stomach. thats dangeriously close to the crotch, which, for all we know, could be cumstained or at the very least have Dick-sweat on it. thinking about that reality is fucking nasty. nobody wants a to see a picture, of a suiter in public with a child, then see that same suit on xtube.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

I wouldn't think that someone who does that would wear the same fursuit to bed as to a con. >_>;

I also don't think that fursuit sex is the weirdest thing out there, or even that amazingly unclean (considering rp and dress up sex is so popular, it's not that much of a leap). Just IMO. I can see being upset that people generalize that all fursuits are like this. But in and of itself, it's not too weird. XP


----------



## Xegras (Feb 21, 2011)

NightWolf714 said:


> I wouldn't think that someone who does that would wear the same fursuit to bed as to a con. >_>;
> 
> I also don't think that fursuit sex is the weirdest thing out there, or even that amazingly unclean (considering rp and dress up sex is so popular, it's not that much of a leap). Just IMO. I can see being upset that people generalize that all fursuits are like this. But in and of itself, it's not too weird. XP



Theres a difference between "Imma screw me a french maid" and "I'm gonna fuck you like a dog in heat and bark till i orange"


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Theres a difference between "Imma screw me a french maid" and "I'm gonna fuck you like a dog in heat and bark till i orange"


 
Not as much. It's just a more extreme version of sexual pet play, which is a type of rp sex. Granted, it's a bit more uncommon than teacher/student or gansta loving, but not much weirder than, say, Luke/Leia (sp?) rp sex and stuff of the like (which is really weird when you think about the fact that those two are related). 

Mostly a matter of your kink isn't my kink, but it's not really wrong. I just don't want to hear all about it. And probably shouldn't post it online, although if you want to on a specifically adult or porn site, then go ahead.

Besides, is it really a giant step from the overly sexy cat/bunny/whatever girl costumes and lingerie.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 21, 2011)

NightWolf714 said:


> I wouldn't think that someone who does that would wear the same fursuit to bed as to a con. >_>;
> 
> I also don't think that fursuit sex is the weirdest thing out there, or even that amazingly unclean (considering rp and dress up sex is so popular, it's not that much of a leap). Just IMO. I can see being upset that people generalize that all fursuits are like this. But in and of itself, it's not too weird. XP


 
Again, they do. Again, that is the problem. Again, many don't give a shit what happens in the bedroom. Again, these idiots don't keep it in the damn bedroom.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 21, 2011)

NightWolf714 said:


> Not as much. It's just a more extreme version of sexual pet play, which is a type of rp sex. Granted, it's a bit more uncommon than teacher/student or gansta loving, but not much weirder than, say, Luke/Leia (sp?) rp sex and stuff of the like (which is really weird when you think about the fact that those two are related).
> 
> Mostly a matter of your kink isn't my kink, but it's not really wrong. I just don't want to hear all about it. And probably shouldn't post it online, although if you want to on a specifically adult or porn site, then go ahead.



Eh the Kink is not my kink is true but i just dont like the fact someone will go boinking in a suit then go outside and start hugging on random peeps in there jizz covered 1K$ condom.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Again, they do. Again, that is the problem. Again, many don't give a shit what happens in the bedroom. Again, these idiots don't keep it in the damn bedroom.


 
To be fair, they did post them up on a porn specific site. So not the best idea, it's their right just like anyone else who posts pictures or videos of adult stuff online. At least it was on an adult site and not youtube.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

NightWolf714 said:


> Not as much. It's just a more extreme version of sexual pet play, which is a type of rp sex. Granted, it's a bit more uncommon than teacher/student or gansta loving, but not much weirder than, say, Luke/Leia (sp?) rp sex and stuff of the like (which is really weird when you think about the fact that those two are related).
> 
> Mostly a matter of your kink isn't my kink, but it's not really wrong. I just don't want to hear all about it. And probably shouldn't post it online, although if you want to on a specifically adult or porn site, then go ahead.


 
This means I can wear a string of dildos and hug you in them? Or I can go to children's charity events wearing my used dildo garland? Seriously, it's nasty. If the suit is used for sex it is a sex toy, and people shouldn't bring them into public (but they do).


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Eh the Kink is not my kink is true but i just dont like the fact someone will go boinking in a suit then go outside and start hugging on random peeps in there jizz covered 1K$ condom.


 
I would assume it's would be cleaned afterward. Especially considering the cost of the costume would be rather expensive. A lot of people who do get extravagant sex props or costumes care for it because they are expensive and treasured by the owner. If they didn't clean up properly, the suit would degrade a lot quicker, I'm sure. Unless I missed it in the thread somewhere there's just the assumption that such suits are not cleaned well generally.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

NightWolf714 said:


> I would assume it's would be cleaned afterward. Especially considering the cost of the costume would be rather expensive. A lot of people who do get extravagant sex props or costumes care for it because they are expensive and treasured by the owner. If they didn't clean up properly, the suit would degrade a lot quicker, I'm sure. Unless I missed it in the thread somewhere there's just the assumption that such suits are not cleaned well generally.


 It is so hard to clean a fursuit. And you cannot wash the head and sometimes handpaws and feetpaws. also you have not been to a con and smelled the confunk off of a suiter have you? A lot of people have poor suit hygiene simply from ignorance, but it is still poor suit hygiene.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> This means I can wear a string of dildos and hug you in them? Or I can go to children's charity events wearing my used dildo garland? Seriously, it's nasty. If the suit is used for sex it is a sex toy, and people shouldn't bring them into public (but they do).


 
Depends on how obvious it is it's a sex toy. A string of dildos, not a good idea. Wearing a collar or cuffs out in public, not a big deal so long as they are kept clean and all. Or, to use the example above, if you had sex with a french maid outfit, is it no longer okay to wear that outfit out to a party so long that it's been cleaned (assuming the outfit is appropriate for the situation such as a costume party)?


----------



## Xegras (Feb 21, 2011)

NightWolf714 said:


> I would assume it's would be cleaned afterward. Especially considering the cost of the costume would be rather expensive. A lot of people who do get extravagant sex props or costumes care for it because they are expensive and treasured by the owner. If they didn't clean up properly, the suit would degrade a lot quicker, I'm sure. Unless I missed it in the thread somewhere there's just the assumption that such suits are not cleaned well generally.


 
....

......

.....

I wasnt commenting on how clean they keep there expensive condoms, i was commenting on the fact they HUG AND TOUCH people with a suit they just FUCKED someone in


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> ....
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


 
So don't hug them if you think it's gross. If you see it as a giant condom, go ahead. I just don't see it that way if the suit's been cleaned.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

Faux fur is highly reactive to chemicals, cleaners, and heat. Most people don't know how to wash their suit (or don't bother because it's a lot of work) and thus never clean their suits. Also at a con a furisuit takes forever to dry, so even though people a fucking in their suits I can almost guarantee you that NONE of those suits WILL EVER be cleaned during the weekend of the con.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> It is so hard to clean a fursuit. And you cannot wash the head and sometimes handpaws and feetpaws. also you have not been to a con and smelled the confunk off of a suiter have you? A lot of people have poor suit hygiene simply from ignorance, but it is still poor suit hygiene.


 
You can still clean the head and paws, even if it's not just a matter of tossing it into the washer. I'm a fursuiting noob and I know that much. If it's of worry, then post and direct toward tutorials on cleaning. More helpful over all than just complaining and assuming they don't know or aren't caring for their suit. (General statement, not about you specifically.)


----------



## Shukie (Feb 21, 2011)

yea, i have a problem with this. FOR EXAMPLE. blazger is on that list. jackin off with his arm/handpaws on. he's known to HAND OUT FOOD to people at cons with those handpaws. i dont think its right, regardless of if they've cleaned them or not, to do that shit in gloves that have touched your dick.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 21, 2011)

NightWolf714 said:


> So don't hug them if you think it's gross. If you see it as a giant condom, go ahead. I just don't see it that way if the suit's been cleaned.


 
If i ever find out your at the same con that i go to im going to find a chick to bang then clean out the condom i used on her and rub it all over you

But dont worry

 i cleaned it


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

NightWolf714 said:


> You can still clean the head and paws, even if it's not just a matter of tossing it into the washer. I'm a fursuiting noob and I know that much. If it's of worry, then post and direct toward tutorials on cleaning. More helpful over all than just complaining and assuming they don't know or aren't caring for their suit. (General statement, not about you specifically.)


 Hey furry noob, I own two fullsuits, and six heads. I've been suiting for years. I'M JUST TELLING YOU THE TRUTH.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> If i ever find out your at the same con that i go to im going to find a chick to bang then clean out the condom i used on her and rub it all over you
> 
> But dont worry
> 
> i cleaned it


 
That would also get you into trouble at a con for harassment. Not because you used a clean condom, but for touching when not wanted.

Don't want to be touched, then tell them. Simple as that. 

Besides, people's hands are probably nastier than the fursuits. XP


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

Shukie said:


> FOR EXAMPLE. blazger


 Blazger is also a known pedophile who fucks minors in suit. Do you really want to hug a pedo-fucksuit?


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Hey furry noob, I own two fullsuits, and six heads. I've been suiting for years. I'M JUST TELLING YOU THE TRUTH.


 
That fursuits are hard to clean, but possible. Which is the same I just said. Or are you going to tell me you've never cleaned them because if that's the case, there are tutorials available for you online.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Blazger is also a known pedophile who fucks minors in suit. Do you really want to hug a pedo-fucksuit?


 
Again, if you don't want to be touched, then just say so.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 21, 2011)

NightWolf714 said:


> Again, if you don't want to be touched, then just say so.


 
I think the part your not getting is some of these people fuck in a suit and then hug people and dont tell them they just fucked someone

So basically if i didnt tell you it was a used clean condom i could rub it all over your face?


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I think the part your not getting is some of these people fuck in a suit and then hug people and dont tell them they just fucked someone
> 
> So basically if i didnt tell you it was a used clean condom i could rub it all over your face?


 
Carry it around, sure. Go ahead. It's cleaned, what the heck do I care. Now, rub it in my face and you'll get punched. But that's true for anything you try to rub in my face, rather it's a sanitation cloth or your hand or what have you. Respect of space. If you're uncomfortable with the idea of someone's fursuit might not be clean, then tell them to not touch you. If they do, then tell security. But most likely, they won't touch you and both people are happy. 

There's a difference between the discussion about rather a clean costume is okay to wear around in public and the idea that it would be okay to break someone's personal space uninvited.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Theres a difference between "Imma screw me a french maid" and "I'm gonna fuck you like a dog in heat and bark till i orange"


 *
NSFW*

[yt]Mv049PbWFoo[/yt]


----------



## Xegras (Feb 21, 2011)

NightWolf714 said:


> Carry it around, sure. Go ahead. It's cleaned, what the heck do I care. Now, rub it in my face and you'll get punched. But that's true for anything you try to rub in my face, rather it's a sanitation cloth or your hand or what have you. Respect of space. If you're uncomfortable with the idea of someone's fursuit might not be clean, then tell them to not touch you. If they do, then tell security. But most likely, they won't touch you and both people are happy.
> 
> There's a difference between the discussion about rather a clean costume is okay to wear around in public and the idea that it would be okay to break someone's personal space uninvited.


 
I give 

Have fun hugging the jizz stained and covered murrsuiters you love 

I saloot you!


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

@ Ricky: Lol, although the throwing up parts of the video got old and gross soon. Still, lols a lot.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I give
> 
> Have fun hugging the jizz stained and covered murrsuiters you love
> 
> I saloot you!


 
Just a matter of clean it, and I don't care what you do in it. Especially something as tame as that.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't understand what's so bad about it.

Next people will be complaining about the public sex offender registry. IT'S HUMILIATING PEOPLE FOR WHAT THEY DO IN THE PRIVACY OF THEIR BEDROOMS Y'ALL


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh my lord, we've gone beyond Godwin's law and we've started mentioning Blazger.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 21, 2011)

NightWolf714 said:


> So don't hug them if you think it's gross. If you see it as a giant condom, go ahead. I just don't see it that way if the suit's been cleaned.


 You know what would be cool, a list of people we absolutely know are murrsuits so we won't mistakenly hug them...oh wait. 

Maybe instead of arguing like an idiot on how of so clean murrsuits can be, you STFU because you don't know jack shit and just want to defend the kinks of others.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> You know what would be cool, a list of people we absolutely know are murrsuits so we won't mistakenly hug them...oh wait.
> 
> Maybe instead of arguing like an idiot on how of so clean murrsuits can be, you STFU because you don't know jack shit and just want to defend the kinks of others.


 
I was under the impression he was an undercover murrsuiter >.>


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> You know what would be cool, a list of people we absolutely know are murrsuits so we won't mistakenly hug them...oh wait.
> 
> Maybe instead of arguing like an idiot on how of so clean murrsuits can be, you STFU because you don't know jack shit and just want to defend the kinks of others.


 
Because I think complaining about what two consenting adults do legally is pretty silly.

If you're gonna be paranoid about it, just keep from hugging random strangers. Sounds simple enough and like common sense.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I was under the impression he was an undercover murrsuiter >.>


 
Lol, fail. Hardly fursuiting, and already said sex in a fursuit isn't my thing. If others want to, and it's all legal, then go ahead. 

Also, major gender fail.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 21, 2011)

NightWolf714 said:


> Lol, fail. Hardly fursuiting, and already said sex in a fursuit isn't my thing. If others want to, and it's all legal, then go ahead.
> 
> Also, major gender fail.


 
DEAR GOD MY SARCASTIC REMARK WAS WRONG!

WHATEVER WILL I DO D:

/wrists


----------



## Fay V (Feb 21, 2011)

NightWolf714 said:


> Because I think complaining about what two consenting adults do legally is pretty silly.
> 
> If you're gonna be paranoid about it, just keep from hugging random strangers. Sounds simple enough and like common sense.



If you notice, 90% of the people here are complaining about people taking murrsuits into public. That is not a consenting action because they hide the fact that these are murrsuits. So maybe instead of "what they are doing is not wrong, you guys are mean" you read what people are saying. If they don't want to be known as Murrsuits then they should not post it on the internet. This isn't a witch hunt calling out random people. It is a site, that shows information that the suiter _posted themselves_!

You already admitted you don't know shit about cleaning or fursuits, so all you're really trying to do is whiteknight people's ability to go out in public in a sex suit, way to be noob


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya know, the whole issue wouldn't be a problem if we just went around naked everyone, assuming people showered or wash their hands least people complain that their birthday suit isn't sanitary enough. lol.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm actually not against the site. I just think it's silly that so many people get up in arms about sex that is not illegal, immoral, or even that taboo (as it's only a half step away from the sexy catgirl outfits anyways). XP

And actually, I believe that I admitted that I did know about fursuit cleaning. If you're going to complain about people not reading posts, it might help to read them yourself. Just saying.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Feb 24, 2011)

NightWolf714 said:


> even that taboo


 
Actually, most fursuiters consider fursuit sex a taboo. While fursuit sex does happen, just like bestiality, none of the normal fursuiters will consider engaging in sexual activity while in suit.

Most fursuit makers also have a clause in their agreement stating they will not repair any suit used for sexual purposes.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Actually, most fursuiters consider fursuit sex a taboo. While fursuit sex does happen, just like bestiality, none of the normal fursuiters will consider engaging in sexual activity while in suit.


 
Did you just compare bestiality to sex in costumes?

....Wtf, man.


----------



## BRN (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> Did you just compare bestiality to sex in costumes?
> 
> ....Wtf, man.


 
No, he compared the taboo nature of bestiality to the taboo nature of sex in costumes.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

SIX said:


> No, he compared the taboo nature of bestiality to the taboo nature of sex in costumes.


 
But...those are two completely different levels of taboo, man.


----------



## Aden (Feb 24, 2011)

SIX said:


> No, he compared the taboo nature of bestiality to the taboo nature of sex in costumes.


 
That's like comparing the illegality of stealing a TV to the illegality of _murdering eight people with a hammer_.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Aden said:


> That's like comparing the illegality of stealing a TV to the illegality of _murdering eight people with a hammer_.


 
I went past my "this" limit. So I'll just say I agree completely.

Not to mention I have no idea why sex in costumes should be taboo in the first place :1


----------



## Koronikov (Feb 24, 2011)

Smelge said:


> You know, this could all be avoided if people didn't yell what they do in the bedroom at anyone who will listen.


 
my this button is currently broken so THIS


----------



## BRN (Feb 24, 2011)

Aden said:


> That's like comparing the illegality of stealing a TV to the illegality of _murdering eight people with a hammer_.


 
I don't disagree at all, but I'm a pedant and then some.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> I went past my "this" limit. So I'll just say I agree completely.
> 
> Not to mention I have no idea why sex in costumes should be taboo in the first place :1


 
People associate fursuits to be something to entertain/dress up in at certain social events. When you see a person dressed up as a cute furry animal with a static smile on it's face banging another cute furry animal with a static smile, it upsets the schema we have for fursuits.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2011)

You know...  Generally when you have kinky fursuiters they have one fursuit for sex and another one for wearing to cons, etc.

I know that's not *always* the case (and I know quite a few examples where it's not) but it's very common.

That said, I think this whole idea is rather silly for one MAJOR reason.  There are WAY too many kinky fursuiters in this fandom to memorize off a list and IK has yet to even scratch the surface (all I see are a couple ones from X-tube).  If this ever became a comprehensive list it would be LOOOOOOOOOONG.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> People associate fursuits to be something to entertain/dress up in at certain social events. When you see a person dressed up as a cute furry animal with a static smile on it's face banging another cute furry animal with a static smile, it upsets the schema we have for fursuits.


 If it's kept int the bedroom, it should be fine though.

Now, those dicks who run around in sexsuits....yeah. Those guys are terrible :1


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> If it's kept int the bedroom, it should be fine though.
> 
> Now, those dicks who run around in sexsuits....yeah. Those guys are terrible :1



But it's not. It's on the internet for the whole world to see.

It's worse when they bring thwir Jizzrag suit to a con.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> If it's kept int the bedroom, it should be fine though.
> 
> Now, those dicks who run around in sexsuits....yeah. Those guys are terrible :1


 
Haha, there's this one suiter around here and I know he does kinky shit in it because I saw my friend drag him back to his room on a leash one time (and I know my friend).  He walks around cons in it, and eventually (after multiple cons) I noticed he started wearing shorts over the full suit.

He must have gotten enough action that it made it pretty hard to hide :roll:



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> But it's not. It's on the internet for the whole world to see.


 
I think there's plenty of bad shit on the internet if you look hard enough.  I don't see how this even comes CLOSE to what's out there.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Haha, there's this one suiter around here and I know he does kinky shit in it because I saw my friend drag him back to his room on a leash one time (and I know my friend).  He walks around cons in it and eventually (after multiple cons) I noticed he started wearing shorts over the full suit.
> 
> He must have gotten enough action that it made it pretty hard to hide :roll:


 
Ew..
Crusty crotch, eh?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> But it's not. It's on the internet for the whole world to see.
> 
> It's worse when they bring thwir Jizzrag suit to a con.


 
Avoid the sites for that, then.

I know it gives the fandom a "bad rep" but in all honesty, who joined the fandom thinking our reputation was stellar?



Ricky said:


> Haha, there's this one suiter around here and I know he does kinky shit in it because I saw my friend drag him back to his room on a leash one time (and I know my friend).  He walks around cons in it and eventually (after multiple cons) I noticed he started wearing shorts over the full suit.
> 
> He must have gotten enough action that it made it pretty hard to hide :roll:
> 
> ...


 ewww. There was a guy going to attend my meetup with a sexsuit. (I knew because I browse ED, of course..)
I refused to let him go to the meet.


----------



## Kilter (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> Avoid the sites for that, then.
> 
> I know it gives the fandom a "bad rep" but in all honesty, who joined the fandom thinking our reputation was stellar?


 
When I was young and naive D:


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Ew..
> Crusty crotch, eh?


 
I'm guessing.  I've not seen under them (and don't particularly want to).



Skift said:


> ewww. There was a guy going to attend my meetup with a sexsuit. (I knew because I browse ED, of course..)
> I refused to let him go to the meet.


 
Well, at least WITH the suit...  Unless it's that type of meet :lol:


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Kilter said:


> When I was young and naive D:


 
I knew it wasn't stellar the moment I saw naked animal people xD


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> ewww. There was a guy going to attend my meetup with a sexsuit. (I knew because I browse ED, of course..)
> I refused to let him go to the meet.


 
You have an ED list furry too? 
We have one too but he doesn't attend anymore because there are Vaginas with opinions coming to the meets. :V


----------



## Kilter (Feb 24, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You have an ED list furry too?
> We have one too but he doesn't attend anymore because there are Vaginas with opinions coming to the meets. :V


 
I am intrigued :V


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You have an ED list furry too?
> We have one too but he doesn't attend anymore because there are Vaginas with opinions coming to the meets. :V


 Had, Atlanta is full of creepers to begin with so I wasn't all that surprised. 

Everyone else fit into the "quirky teen" category, except for a middle-age guy who made suits and was into computers.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2011)

Kilter said:


> I am intrigued :V


 
I do not think you have met him before.


----------



## Aden (Feb 24, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You have an ED list furry too?
> We have one too but he doesn't attend anymore because there are Vaginas with opinions coming to the meets. :V


 
link link link


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> Had, Atlanta is full of creepers to begin with so I wasn't all that surprised.


 
I think it's really the whole Southeastern part of the US.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2011)

Aden said:


> link link link


 
I can't link but I can PM you the details. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I think it's really the whole Southeastern part of the US.


 
Eh, not so much kinksters though. I mean, there's several gay clubs, a vampire club, and the band Le Sexoflex are all in Atlanta.

Atlanta is like a little pocket in the southeast filled with kinksters.

Edit: and rappers, i have no idea why


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> Edit: and rappers, i have no idea why


 
I've always wondered why there were a lot of "Rappers" in Atlanta..I think there's a record company down there. :/


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I've always wondered why there were a lot of "Rappers" in Atlanta..I think there's a record company down there. :/


 
There is, along with a lot of ghetto along the outskirts.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> Eh, not so much kinksters though.


 
Oh, totally...  I just meant the furries over there.

I've met a LOT more creepers when I was living over there than I have here, even though SF has a WAY bigger kink scene.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Oh, totally...  I just meant the furries over there.
> 
> I've met a LOT more creepers when I was living over there than I have here, even though SF has a WAY bigger kink scene.


 
Maybe has something to do with FWA being held in Atlanta?

But there is a huge concentration of furries in Georgia. It's kind of weird.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> Maybe has something to do with FWA being held in Atlanta?
> 
> But there is a huge concentration of furries in Georgia. It's kind of weird.


 
That happens around cons.  San Jose has the same thing (and really the Bay Area, in general).

There are like 15 furries in San Francisco though -- not a lot at all XD


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2011)

I will never ever understand what people find appealing about fursuit sex.
The average cock is around 5-6 inches but I'm gonna go with 6 to be generous. Now, you take 2-3 inches of "sheath" fur from the suit... and you have a 3-4 inch cock sticking out.
Seriously what?? Who the fuck finds that sexy? In order to look _"good" [well, it's gonna be pretty tough because dicks look tiny in suits anyways]_ you're gonna need a cock at least 8-9 inches hard.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I will never ever understand what people find appealing about fursuit sex.
> The average cock is around 5-6 inches but I'm gonna go with 6 to be generous. Now, you take 2-3 inches of "sheath" fur from the suit... and you have a 3-4 inch cock sticking out.
> Seriously what?? Who the fuck finds that sexy? In order to look _"good" [well, it's gonna be pretty tough because dicks look tiny in suits anyways]_ you're gonna need a cock at least 8-9 inches hard.


 
It would be very inconvenient.

I admittedly was interested in it after I saw the CSI.

I thought it was hot until I actually met a bunch of furries and then I was all "no thanks."

MAYBE with the right person, but it's never been on the top of my list of priorities.

I could see how it could be hot, but I think the inconvenience of having sex in a suit would outweigh that, especially if I was the one wearing it.


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 25, 2011)

What? Nothing about how Azure Coyote got away with selling a fursuit that was used to have sex in it with Balto? Nor about the whole scandal of their video being CP?

Laaaaame.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 25, 2011)

Kalimba said:


> What? Nothing about how Azure Coyote got away with selling a fursuit that was used to have sex in it with Balto? Nor about the whole scandal of their video being CP?
> 
> Laaaaame.


 
The person I described in this post later sold his fursuit on the local mailing list.

I thought about replying with a comment like "why do the words _slightly used_ come to mind?" but whatever, buyer beware


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 25, 2011)

TishPug said:


> It makes the furry fandom look like we're composed of animal fucking sex addicts with weird fetishes. That is how it affects US.
> Not just you, but US as a fandom.
> I recommend you go on youtube and look up furries on the tyra banks show.


 
In all fairness, no-one can *make* the fandom look bad anymore, it already has a horrid reputation (to those who care enough.)

And to add to the thread, someone already said this (but it seemed to go unnoticed/ignored) there is a possibility that any of the fursuiters on this page has two suits, one fursuit they take out in public, and one murrsuit. So even tho there is ample evidence of their murrsuits in action over on Xtube, who's to say that it's the same suit that they use out in public?

Just sayin'.

Also, I dont know why but fursuits in general just kinda creep me out. Some look pretty cute in pictures, but I am not going near them in 'real life'. Somethng about that blank stare I dunno.
Could have to do with that I saw the Chester suit on my first con take off his head. Was not in public, so he wasn't breaking that unwritten rule, but the guy underneath wasn't exactly a looker. That scared me more then the knowledge some suits may or may not have been worn doing the horizontal mambo...

(edit);  Also, IK said in a post early on in this thread that there would be no identifying information other then where the proof came from. But their names are pretty much that, fursuiters on that list dont only use that name for their suits, those are the suits from their characters and they go by that name outside of the fursuiting as well. It's true that there's no RL names and adresses mentioned, but that's not needed to know exactly who they are.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 25, 2011)

When a suit looks exactly alike, has the same eyes, fur, markings, style, and so forth, it's safe to assume that it is the same suit. 
It is really unlikely someone could make such a convincing copy of a custom thing. When someone says they have a suit for public and a suit for private, generally it is a different character.


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 26, 2011)

Ricky said:


> The person I described in this post later sold his fursuit on the local mailing list.
> 
> I thought about replying with a comment like "why do the words _slightly used_ come to mind?" but whatever, buyer beware


 
You don't suppose they didn't wash the suits before the sale, do you? Or that they even mentioned they had strategically placed holes on them.

Just imagine the buyer's face upon noticing them! Unless, of course, they were intending to buy a suit with holes.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm guessing he'd HAVE to tell them but he didn't mention it in the post on the mailing list...


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, what your eyes don't see baby, your heart won't feel!


----------



## BRN (Feb 26, 2011)

Kalimba said:


> Well, what your eyes don't see baby, your heart won't feel!


 
Can you imagine wearing that a couple of times, having some fun, walkin' around, not afraiding of anything, coming to a meet and having someone recognise the suit, and _only then tell you the news_?


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 26, 2011)

SIX said:


> Can you imagine wearing that a couple of times, having some fun, walkin' around, not afraiding of anything, coming to a meet and having someone recognise the suit, and _only then tell you the news_?



I'm not much into costumes myself, but... if I for some reason had to buy a fursuit online, I'd do some research on the costume's provenance.

THANK YOU, FURRY FANDOM! You've taught me a very important lesson about buying crap online


----------



## Lutrian (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is a possible idea.  Maybe the fandom can have fun with this.  Maybe as many fursuiters as possible, maybe almost everyone in suit, can do have photos of themselves in suit engaging in mock sex, then having a friend report him or her to IK's DNH list.  Basically flood him with reports.  Then sometime later, maybe after about 6 months, some of the people who participated in this start making admissions of the fake reports and that most of the photos he has are staged.  This will destroy his DNH list and all credibility it might have.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 2, 2012)

Please do no necro


----------

